# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Kako smanjiti dojenje?

## Luna Rocco

Namjerno otvaram novi topic, jer se situacija,što se hrane tiče, popravila (mali brije sto na sat, jedan dan jede više nego mi, drugi dan gladuje, ali neka ga), ali dojenje se ne smanjuje. Sad kad smo doma zbog kiše je kritično - od buđenja (9 h) do popodnevnog spavanja (14 h) cicao je između 10 i 15 puta :shock: Zaigra se, ili se zaigramo skupa i čim mu dosadi - hop na cicu!

Bilo to normalno ili ne - ne sviđa mi se i ne želim to. Dakle, htjela bih smanjiti dojenje, i noćno i dnevno, koliko god je moguće. Za sad ne želim prekidati, ne smeta me u toj mjeri, ali ako se nastavi ovom frekventnošću (pogotovo noću, ali i danju) - doći ću do toga da ću poželjeti potpuni prekid.

Trebaju mi savjeti kako postupno smanjivati... Na topicu s hranom bilo je savjeta da se maknem od njega, ali sam o tome razmišljala i shvatila da to - ne želim. Sviđa mi se provoditi puno vremena s njim i drago mi je da imam tu privilegiju. Neću to mijenjati. Isto tako, odvojeno spavanje noću mi nije prihvatljiva opcija. "Bolesne" cice i sl. također. Može li se što učiniti uz takve uvjete?

Već duže vrijeme nam tata noću maksimalno uskače i koji put to funkcionira (pogotovo prvi dio noći - K. se nacica prije spavanja, tata ga uspava na rukama i hendla prvo buđenje oko ponoći, ali od 1 u principu više ne želi tako zaspati, već počinje učestalo tražiti cicu do jutra).

FYI, većina savjeta iz No cry nama ne pale (tipa, kad se po noći probudi, tražit će ono uz što je zaspao - ne, kad se probudi, za ponovo uspavljivanje tražit će cicu, pa da je zaspao i na lusteru).

----------


## Lu

a jedino sto ti moze upaliti je da mu kad trazi cicu skrenes pozornost na nesto drugo. i to nesto sto mu je jako jako super mozda lampu   :Grin:  
a po noci, meni osobno je jedina opcija bila da mene nema u blizini i da ga tata nuna. ako bi ja dosla i probala ista ista a ne dala mu cicu nastalo bi plakanje da je otpadao plafon.

----------


## Sun

dvije stvari: odlučnost i dosljednost.

Znači onog trena kad odlučiš da ćeš smanjiti dnevne podoje na npr 2 dnevno, daješ samo dva puta dnevno, ostalo ne daš i gotovo. Tješiš ga, igraš se s njim, skrećeš pozornost... Ali dosljedna si i ne daš. 

Ja ne vidim niti jedan drugi način. Ako ga tko otkrije bit ću presretna ( pri tome ne mislim na iskustva žena čija djeca su ionako cicala tek toliko, već na prave okorjele cicoovisnike)

Ja još nisam čvrsto odlučila, a dosljadna nisam bila nikad u životu. Tako da mi teorija u mom sučaju pada u vodu   :Razz:

----------


## mendula

Raščisti sa sobom da mu ne želiš dati cicu u tim-i-tim uvjetima, pa čak i ako zahtjeva na sve mile načine (a nije bolestan ili nešto drugo izvanredno), i točka. Time si riješila glavni problem - sebe.

Zatim počni smišljati načine kako ćeš ga utješiti - skretanje pozornosti, nosanje, nuđenje druge hrane/pića... Ali se drži svoje odluke smireno i bez kajanja, s razumijevanjem za njegovu ljutnju i kojom god utjehom koju mu možeš i želiš dati.

----------


## MBee

> dvije stvari: odlučnost i dosljednost.
> Ja još nisam čvrsto odlučila, a dosljadna nisam bila nikad u životu. Tako da mi teorija u mom sučaju pada u vodu


Potpisujem!

Do sada sam izdržala pola noći i odustala kod prvog neutješnog plakanja. Radim u smjenama pa po danu traži samo kad joj se spava. Noć je druga priča.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Hm...
Dok samo čitam o odlučnosti i dosljednosti i zamišljam situaciju, već padam u bed. On taaaako voli tu cicu da mislim da bi ga to jako pogodilo.

Znate što ja u stvari tražim...Čarobno rješenje da on NE TRAŽI, dakle, da ga ne moram odbijati...To je nemoguće, zar ne? :/ 

Ajde, probat ću po malo... Kako vam se čini da za početak odbijem jedan na svakih pet upita? Lampa je izvrsna ideja  :Grin:  , ali taman je maaaalkice smanjio s tim lampama, pa ne bih htjela potkurivati vatru. Danas sam dvaput probala skrenuti mu pažnju plesanjem, jednom je upalilo, drugi put se rasplakao.

Ima tko da je u praksi uspio smanjiti?

----------


## magriz

cure su sve rekle...
prvo moraš ti odlučiti što hoćeš i biti dosljedna toga, jer biti će teško...


noćas smo imali šou s F - od ponoći do dva je cicao n-puta... na kraju je mm izluđen rekao - _mazati ćemo cice češnjakom_ - _dosta je!_
naravno u 6 ujutro kad je F zakmeknuo _mama, cici!_ mm je prvi skočio i dignuo ga iz kinderbeda i stavio k nama na krevet...

----------


## magriz

> Ima tko da je u praksi uspio smanjiti?


moja šogi - mazala cice češnjakom i mališa (3 godine) je zaključio da cice više nisu fine...

----------


## zmaj

meni je ovo osobno bezveze...
prvo: postavila si teške uvjete
drugo: do jučer si mu davala, a sad odjednom nećeš. da meni tak netko radi i cijeli dan se šepuri ispred mene tipa "imam sise al ne dam"...gadno bi se naljutila
treće: zvuči vrlo prenaglo
aja
četvrto: shvaćam da ti nije lako. i s te strane podržavam upornost, al upućujem i na probleme. ne znam kako ćeš mu objasnit da doji max 2× na dan.. možda da mu govoriš "cica za doručak. cica za večeru. cica sad spava. il hladno joj je..." možda onda skuži foru da je sisa otvorena sam za recimo doručak i večeru il neku dr kombinaciju...

----------


## MBee

Meni je doktorica  :shock:  preporučila stavljanje peršina u grudnjak. Ne znam koja bi mu trebala biti funkcija.

----------


## mamma san

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima tko da je u praksi uspio smanjiti?
> 
> 
> moja šogi - mazala cice češnjakom i mališa (3 godine) je zaključio da cice više nisu fine...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nda, takvi načini mi nisu prihvatljivi. :/ 

U stvari mi je najgore što vidim da se često nacicava iz čiste dosade, po načelu "ne znam što bi sad sam sa samim sobom".

----------


## momtobe

Ne znam, meni je ova varijanta sa odvlačenjm pažnje ružna. To je kao da te npr. dijete pita vode, a ti mu doneseš loptu, i još to sva ozarena, "vidi, Lopta!" Ja se barem tako osjećam kada pokušam Hani krenuti pažnju, a ona me tako i gleda, u stilu, "mama, nisam mislila na to, tražila sam te ciku!"
Bolje je reći ne i snositi posljedice.
Makar, ja ju dojim kad traži, i biti će tako dok god dojim. Ne znam kako drugačije?

----------


## mendula

> Ima tko da je u praksi uspio smanjiti?


Evo ja. 
Kad sam skužila da mi je razvlačenje bradavica postalo neugodno (trudnoća), nisam joj više otkopčavala cicu. Zadovoljila bi se maženjem, svesrdnim i srdačnim  :Love:  , čitanjem priče, gutljajem vode.... Kad bi bila jako umorna ponekad bi se jače bunila i čupkala majicu, ali bih je utješila jednako kao kad se rasplače jer npr. ne može uzeti igračku kojom joj se sestra taj čas igra. Ne može i gotovo. Dat ću ti pusu, zagrlit ću te najbolje što mogu, čitat ću ti i pričati... ali cica nije dostupna (to sam ja tako sebi u glavi, njoj nisam nikad naglašavala).

----------


## mamma san

Dnevni podoji su se kod nas smanjili time što sam ja bila izvan kuće - išla sam u firmu (to je najlakša metoda). No, kad sam dolazila doma, dopuštala sam mu malo nacicavanje, što je u stvari bilo samo maženje...kasnije sam mu objasnila da se možemo maziti i na drugačiji način, i to je prihvatio. 

Što se tiče noćnog dojenja...

Prvo, Lovro spava na krevetu (ne kindač, već krevet) koji je priključen na naš (sam si je dogurao krevetić   :Grin:  ). Po noći se budio, ubacio nama u krevet i krenuo u potragu za cicama...
No, kad je to krenulo, ja sam ga uzela k sebi, digla ga na ruke i odšetala se s njim u dnevnu sobu. Ako bi i dalje inzistirao na cici (i odbijao vodu), dala bih mu. Ako bi se samo objesio i nastavio spavati, nakon par minuta vratila bih ga u krevet. 
Nakon desetak dana, više se nisam niti šetala do druge sobe, bilo je dovoljno da ga samo primim na sebe u polusjedećem položaju..
Uglavnom sve je trajalo oko mjesec dana...

Sada spavamo noć..a cica mu je i dalje draga.   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> Sada spavamo noć..a cica mu je i dalje draga.


...ali ne dojimo noću i nenacicavamo se danju.   :Wink:

----------


## Sun

> Meni je doktorica  :shock:  preporučila stavljanje peršina u grudnjak. Ne znam koja bi mu trebala biti funkcija.


peršin isto kao smanjuje laktaciju.
Ali nije stvar (bar mislim) u mlijeku. Mislim da bi moj cicao i da ne ide ništa iz cice.

mendula, super   :Heart:  
zato i kažem - odlučnost i dosljednost.

Samo nisu sva dijeca ista, neka se lakše mire, neka nikako. Zato meni baš i ne pomažu iskustva ovih "pitomih"  :Smile:

----------


## mendula

Zaboravila sam napisati da je to prekidanje kod nas trajalo otprilike 10-15 dana.

Ne bih se složila da je odvraćanje pažnje kao da mu umjesto vode ponudiš loptu. Barem to ne vrijedi uvijek i u svakom traženju. Ali definitivno se može iskoristiti kad dijete traži cicu jer se ne može sjetiti neke bolje zabave - dakle, iz dosade.

----------


## marta

> Nda, takvi načini mi nisu prihvatljivi. :/ 
> 
> U stvari mi je najgore što vidim da se često nacicava iz čiste dosade, po načelu "ne znam što bi sad sam sa samim sobom".


Mislim da on treba zahtjevniju zabavu od one koju mu nudis. Ja bih mu dala svaki put kad trazi, ali ako bi to bilo samo drzanje sise u ustima, rekla bih mu da je dosta, da pusti siku. Kad to ponovis jedno 500 puta onda te 501 put poslusa.

----------


## mendula

> Samo nisu sva dijeca ista, neka se lakše mire, neka nikako. Zato meni baš i ne pomažu iskustva ovih "pitomih"


Da, slažem se. Više nego jednom sam primijetila da su obje moje klinke nekako dogovorljive u razumnim okvirima.

----------


## Mamita

kad ti je najgore mislim u koje doba dana?
ne po broju podoja nego ono kad je TEBI najgore?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Meni je najgore kad se počne nacicavati. Koji put je to ujutro, koji put u podne, koji put predvečer. Noći neću ni spominjati.

U stvari, ima jedan dio koji sam zaboravila napomenuti (ali pisala sam već o tome). Sjetila sam se toga kad sam pročitala ono što je zmaj napisala, da ja želim smanjiti podoje "iznenada". Naime, glavni razlog iz kojeg mi je učestalo dojenje već duže vrijeme tlaka jest taj što mi Kaleb nemilosrdno trga jedan ispupčeni madež na cici. Najozbiljnije se bavim mišlju da odem operirati taj madež, ali bojim se da bi se uhvatio nekog drugog (to već i sad radi kad mu ne dam da dira ovaj). A, na žalost, po tijelu imam previše madeža da bih ih sve poskidala u ime mirnog i neometanog dojenja. Svi pokušaji da ga spriječim u tom prčkanju neslavno su propali. Na kraju se sve svodi na to da držim ruku preko i borim se s njim. To sad već traje par mjeseci i dosta mi je ispililo živce.

Drugi razlog je onaj dugotrajniji - iscrpljujuća noćna dojenja, često nacicavanja bez ikakvog smisla. Ne znam, možda je moj prag tolerancije prenizak, ali nacicavanje od 1 ujutro pa do buđenja (oko 9), uz to trganje madeža, zabijanje prsta u pupak i sličnih scenarija, čini me neispavanom, nervoznom i u konačnici - ne baš pretjerano sretnom.

----------


## thalia

kod nas ista fora, nacicavanje od dosade. ako mu nije dosadno i ako nije umoran, neće tražit.

ono jedino kad cica ima svoju funkciju je S. za uspavljivanje. ako ga zaigram, neće više tražiti.

znam da je bed i ja se nadam da će moje dijete odlučiti prestati samo do svoje druge godine, ali...

ne znam, Luna, pali i gasi lampu   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tara

imate li kakvo dječje društvo? kužiš, ako mu je dosadno, možda da preko dana pozovete nekog klinca (i mamu mu, of kors) na igranje? možda mu fali dječjeg društva...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ne znam, meni je ova varijanta sa odvlačenjm pažnje ružna. To je kao da te npr. dijete pita vode, a ti mu doneseš loptu, i još to sva ozarena, "vidi, Lopta!" Ja se barem tako osjećam kada pokušam Hani krenuti pažnju, a ona me tako i gleda, u stilu, "mama, nisam mislila na to, tražila sam te ciku!"
> Bolje je reći ne i snositi posljedice.


X

----------


## Mamita

pa ne na taj način odvlačenje pažnje   :Laughing:  

nego staviš djetetu do znanja da kužiš što želi, ali kažeš: ja ne mogu sad/ne bi /ne želim/boli me ako te boli/ spava mi se. idemo se prvo igrati s tom loptom pa ćemo malo kasnije.

----------


## meda

jednostavno mu ponekad ne daj.

dorian se obicno nocu ne nacicava, ali zadnjih nekoliko noci je poceo. cica, skine se, legne da ce zaspati i nakon minute (taman kad se ja namjestim za spavanje  :Grin:  )cvilez, plac...i opet se dize da hoce cicu, dize majicu...jednu noc sam rekla dosta je, ne dam ti vise, boli me to, spavaj sad itd. nosili smo ga, malo ja malo muz, nije htio zaspati, malo je plakao kad bi ga opet stavili u krevet, trazio je, ali nisam odmah dala, nego tek nakon nekog vremena kad sam vidla da se nece smiriti. zaspao je konacno na to cicanje, i spavao ko klada 4 sata do jutra, sto je rijetkost, ejr se pred jutro najvise budi. 

ja stvarno mislim da bi trebala na neki nacin to prekinuti, jer ne mogu vjerovati da mu pase da cijelu noc ne spava kak treba.

----------


## Mamita

luna nije dobar odgovor.   :Smile:  
moraš odabrati vrijeme kad najviše mrziš to nacicavanje.
i tad ne dojiti. pa kud puklo da puklo.
primjeni svih 69 metoda odvraćanja pažnje, uvaljivanja taji, bježanja van iz kuće, skrivanja u ormaru, daj mu junk, čoksu, šećer bilo što.

jednostavno uzmi pauzu.

znam što pričaš i znam kako ti je. ima nas još.
sa s. sam to teže prolazila, imala sam napadaje plača i bilo mi je fakat koma. s marisom sam nekako mirnija iako i ona ima navale.

u svakom slučaju rješenje si ti sama.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> pa ne na taj način odvlačenje pažnje   
> 
> nego staviš djetetu do znanja da kužiš što želi, ali kažeš: ja ne mogu sad/ne bi /ne želim/boli me ako te boli/ spava mi se. idemo se prvo igrati s tom loptom pa ćemo malo kasnije.


ja krivo onda skužila  :Embarassed:  .
ovo što tu predlažeš mi je skroz ok.

----------


## Mamita

ma nisi ti
tvoje kvotanje mu upalo u oči

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam ovog leta (oko novijevog drugog rodjendana), pozelela da smanjim dojenje, a moj osnovni razlog je bio sto mi je stalno trazio da sisa napolju.
Taman smo bili nesto uspeli, i to tako sto je bio puno napolju, a bilo mu zanimljivo, a i ja sam mu govorila da cemo da sikimo kuci kad je trazio.
Onda je odjednom poceo da sisa mnogo vise nego pre smanjivanja, i ubrzo posle toga ja sam shvatila da sam trudna. 
Trudnoca se ugasila nakon 3 meseca, a dojenje je ostalo skoro isto cesto kao na pocetku trudnoce.
Onda je dosao uzas antibiotika i morali smo par dana da ga uspavljujemo bez sike - i tada sam shvatila - mi (jos uvek) ne mozemo niti da smanjimo, niti da se uspavamo, niti da prekinemo dojenje.
Moj mali decak nije mogao da se uspava satima, a ja sam bila jadna sto mu ne mogu dati siku.
Nocu se budio, nosili smo ga, citali, mazili, pio je vodu - nista nije uspevalo isto satima.
Jednom je samo, ocajan potpuno, zaspao mazeci siku.
Zaista nisam patetican tip, ali meni je ovo bilo strasno.
I tako ja odlucih - dojicu (stvarno) do daljnjeg!
Samo da ne bude nesretnih okolnosti zbog kojih bih bila onemogucena da dojim.
I u glavi su mi forumaski sisavci koji su prestali nakon 4. rodjendana, a to mi se ne cini strasno.
Samo da sve ostalo bude ok.
I sad naravno sisa manje. 8) 

I sta je naravoucenije - ako ne pomazu svi ovi saveti za smanjenje, mozda je i Kaleb mali zavisnik, a definitivno je najteze oko godinu i po do dve i nesto sitno, proci ce faza nacicavanja.
Uzivaj sto ga TM moze uspavati.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja još uvijek ne želim dojiti ni 3, a kamoli 4 godine...

Od buđenja (16 h) do sad je cicao 6 puta...

----------


## leonisa

a da nije u "onoj fazi"?
mozda slijedi skok?
a i vrijeme je sugavo. evo vec par dana nismo bili vani u setnji vec po kucama i L. je luda, samo hoda sa palcem i trlja se. 
ponekad trazi sisu jer ne zna sta bi drugo. 
pa joj ponudim vode. jogurt.
bacim se na pod i skakljam je.
điha điha.
dok mi guza ne postane tvrda ko kamen.
pustim joj crazy froga na kompu. i onda je luda. i sisa je nesto sto joj je zadnje na pameti.
samo onda imam problem kako je odvuci od carazy froga...  :Rolling Eyes:  

btw. ja imam ranicu od njenog ceprkanja.

posto nam noci nisu kaoticne ko vase lakse mi je izdrzati dnevni ritam.

 :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

eto mi smo smanjili mic po mic, ali to ti i nije neka utjeha jer lada spada u kategoriju 3+  :Grin:  

elem, mamita dobro zbori. kreni s malim očekivanjima prema sebi, ali budi dosljedna. to je ključ svega. u protivnom, može se dogoditi da kaleb prozrije tvoje namjere pa krene još žešće, a sve zbog straha da će mu nacicavanje biti uskraćeno. 

odvlačenje pažnje, izlasci, društvo, nove igre, izbjegavanje situacija koje ga mame na cicanje...mora upaliti. uz malo strpljenja i odlučnosti uspjet ćeš.još će ti se desiti da otvaraš topic naslovljen "help, neće cicu, šta mi je sad raditi?"  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> još će ti se desiti da otvaraš topic naslovljen "help, neće cicu, šta mi je sad raditi?"


Nema šanse. 8) Da skroz prestane, ne bih se bunila, ali znam da je to vrlo nerealno za očekivati, ako se njega pita, a naravno da ga se pita.  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

leonisa, u ova 3 dana smo gadno zabrazdili s crtićima, i preko sat vremena dnevno.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Makar, ja ju dojim kad traži, i biti će tako dok god dojim. Ne znam kako drugačije?


Sad tek vidim ovo. Ako će Hana biti uporna, zanima li hoćeš li ovako razmišljati za koju godinu... Jer su i najuporniji promijenili ploču s vremenom.  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Makar, ja ju dojim kad traži, i biti će tako dok god dojim. Ne znam kako drugačije?
> 
> 
> Sad tek vidim ovo. Ako će Hana biti uporna, zanima li hoćeš li ovako razmišljati za koju godinu... Jer su i najuporniji promijenili ploču s vremenom.


pa i nisu baš svi

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ok, svi osim Vedrane.  :Heart:

----------


## momtobe

> momtobe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Makar, ja ju dojim kad traži, i biti će tako dok god dojim. Ne znam kako drugačije?
> 
> 
> Sad tek vidim ovo. Ako će Hana biti uporna, zanima li hoćeš li ovako razmišljati za koju godinu... Jer su i najuporniji promijenili ploču s vremenom.


Ma kakvu koju godinu...nemam namjeru tako dugo dojiti, do 2, 2.5 god, dalje ne bih...
A imaš pravo, moja curica ne cica tako puno, vrlo je umjerena  i drži konstantu  :Smile:   pa st te strane ne mogu znati kako ti je :/

----------


## lucky day

> pa ne na taj način odvlačenje pažnje   
> 
> nego staviš djetetu do znanja da kužiš što želi, ali kažeš: ja ne mogu sad/ne bi /ne želim/boli me ako te boli/ spava mi se. idemo se prvo igrati s tom loptom pa ćemo malo kasnije.


evo tak ja radim poslijednjih tjedan-dva...
namjeravam u slijedecih pola godine   :Grin:  smanjiti podoje na jedan-dva-tri dnevno...

i u ovih 28 i kusur mjeseci sam skuzila kad mu je cika kao casa vode a kad se moze 'naruciti i kafica'... 
prije godinu dana to il nisam mogla skuziti tj. osjetiti - ili (prije bih rekla) niti jedan podoj (cak ni nacicavanje) nije ni bila potreba za kaficom nego bas za casom vode...

----------


## lucky day

e da, a kak sam to skuzila? tj- kako mi se potvrdilo?
smanjenje podoja tj. odgadjanje mu ne predstavlja nikakav problem...  dapace, ponudjena alternativa (ovisno o situaciji) mu je sasvim prihvatljiva i cak joj se raduje...

----------


## sandraf

ja odglumim uvrijedjenost: ne dam, zvat cu policiju. policija!

ona se na tu moju losu glumu uglavnom odvali od smijeha i bez problema joj skrenem paznju na nesto 15to.

luna, nekoliko topica si otvorila na temu dojenja, djelujes umorno.

----------


## cherry

zanimljivo je da se krize dojenja nekako dogode u vrijeme kad klinci upravo žele nekako više dojiti..
Luna, mali ti ima 20 mjeseci (ako sam dobro izračunala), i meni se čini da je b baš između 18 i 20 mjeseci se toliko 'vratio' na sisu da sam mislila poludjeti. 
najbolje mi se čini (sad kad gledam unatrag) da u tim kriznim situacijama, treba pregoriti, uzeti knjigu, leći i opustiti se, a ne misliti što sve trebaš napraviti... (sad se toga s nostalgijom sjećam  :Heart:  )
inače, u periodu njegova boljeg (čitaj: dužeg) spavanja, ja sam  noću koristila 'sisa spava' priču, ali nisam bila isključiva - ako bi baš procijenila da mu silno treba, dala bih mu jedan podoj po noći ...
zatim, ubijala su me stalna mjesta za sisanje, čim bih se šćućurila na kauču s knjigom, eto njega sa sjajem u očima: mama, daj sise!
vani je već i prije polako prestao dojiti, manje je tražio, vjerojatno i zato što sam ja manje bila sklona akrobatskom dojenju na neudobnim podlogama.
nakon toga smo otišli mjesec i pol na more (zadnja dva tjedna je bio sam s mojima - ja dolazila petak-nedjelja) i ja sam iskoristila drugčiju dinamiku života, nije više bilo 'stalnih mjesta' pa se dojenje svelo na 3 dnevno (ujutro za maženje - on tražio, popodne i noć za uspavljivanje - ja nudila).
kad sam otišla, moji davali 'mlekeco' u bočici s kljunom za uspavljivanje, za vikend sjetio sise tek 20tak sati nakon što me vidio i onda sam mu rekla da mlekeco više nije u sisi...
nije se bunio   :Crying or Very sad:   i počeo je tražiti tek za mjesec dana kad je bio prehlađen i ja sam bila u napasti dati mu ALI ZBOG SEBE I tog lijepog osjećaja zajedništva, ali nisam.
Mogla sam još dojiti, ali me koliko sam uživala, toliko me i frustriralo, nekad mi nedostaje, ali sam češće sretna jer se mazimo 'ko mali majmunčići' (omota ruke i noge oko mene i ja ga nosim )
joj, ispala je ispovijed. (ne mogu ja malo napisati/niti reći/ o dojenju)
Mislila sam da imam pametan savjet, ali nemam; moraš naći svoj put, a dotad se drž' i probaj uživati..

----------


## Felix

a mozda si trudna  :Grin:  

zezam se. kod mene nesto kao kli_kli. odustala sam. njemu je to naprosto toliko bitno da bih ucinila samo stetu da forsiram. dok me nema, sve ok. kad sam tu - daj sise, znam da imas  :Grin:  danu malo manje, tu jos pali odvlacenje paznje, ali noc... znas kako nam je.

i vjerojatno cu dojiti 3-4 godine, lagano sam se pomirila s tim.

jedino pametno sto ti mogu reci je, nemoj se presetavati pred njim oskudno odjevena. jedan debeli flis recimo, ispod kojeg se ne razaznaju obline, bi mogao pomoci (meni je)  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> luna, nekoliko topica si otvorila na temu dojenja, djelujes umorno.


Ahaaaaa.




> mozda si trudna


Jezik pregrizla na više mjesta.  :Razz:  

cherry, ima ravno 19 mjeseci (danas mu je mjesecdan  :Heart:  ). 

Dakle, pokušat ću mu smanjiti, ali ne ovih dana - iz nekog razloga, siše svako malo i dosta visi po meni. Nosić mu curi, možda je povezano s tim, neka virozica, početak bolesti... Imam osjećaj da ovo nije trenutak da ga počnem odbijati, baš osjećam da mu sad jako treba često sisanje. Čekat ću da ga ta faza prođe, da malo i sam olabavi, a onda ću pokušati nešto poduzeti. Čini li vam se to ok? Nekako imam osjećaj da bi uzimati mu cicu onda kad je najviše traži bilo kontraproduktivno, da bi još više tražio...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> jedino pametno sto ti mogu reci je, nemoj se presetavati pred njim oskudno odjevena. jedan debeli flis recimo, ispod kojeg se ne razaznaju obline, bi mogao pomoci (meni je)


E, da, kod nas ovo nema veze. Kad traži, mogu biti omotana u mladog medvjeda.

----------


## cherry

> Imam osjećaj da ovo nije trenutak da ga počnem odbijati, baš osjećam da mu sad jako treba često sisanje. Čekat ću da ga ta faza prođe, da malo i sam olabavi, a onda ću pokušati nešto poduzeti. Čini li vam se to ok?


sama najbolje znaš  :Heart:  
inače, zanima me da li imaš osjećaj, ali ne trenutni, već onaku, u globalu, da se to sve ipak smanjuje? znaš, kao krivulja, bez obzira na povremene 'peak'-ove, je ipak padajuća? (uf, što sam ovo objasnila   :Razz:  )
i da, ne vjerujem u sisanje bez granica, znaš ono: guc tu, guc tamo...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> inače, zanima me da li imaš osjećaj, ali ne trenutni, već onaku, u globalu, da se to sve ipak smanjuje? znaš, kao krivulja, bez obzira na povremene 'peak'-ove, je ipak padajuća? (uf, što sam ovo objasnila   )
> i da, ne vjerujem u sisanje bez granica, znaš ono: guc tu, guc tamo...


Ne. Bez šale, manje je sisao prije godinu dana.

----------


## Balarosa

> Dakle, pokušat ću mu smanjiti, ali ne ovih dana - iz nekog razloga, siše svako malo i dosta visi po meni. Nosić mu curi, možda je povezano s tim, neka virozica, početak bolesti... Imam osjećaj da ovo nije trenutak da ga počnem odbijati, baš osjećam da mu sad jako treba često sisanje. Čekat ću da ga ta faza prođe, da malo i sam olabavi, a onda ću pokušati nešto poduzeti. Čini li vam se to ok? Nekako imam osjećaj da bi uzimati mu cicu onda kad je najviše traži bilo kontraproduktivno, da bi još više tražio...


Meni se čini baš tako. Kod nas je to pravilo i s drugim stvarima, priljepak_fazom, ne_jedem_fazom, vrištim_blizu_kade_ fazom. Dok razmišljam kako to "popraviti", stvari idu sve gore i gore, a onog trenutka kad se pomirim s činjenicom da je tako i gotovo, on se potpuno promijeni.  Mi smo zadnja dva tjedna isto u fazi da cica puno vise jer je prehlađen i idu mu očnjaci, ali možda je povezano i s tim sto je u zadnje vrijeme cicao jako malo pa sam razmišljala  kako neće biti teško prestati... valjda mora pokazati tko je šef   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Buffy

> Ne. Bez šale, manje je sisao prije godinu dana.


I ja sam znala da tvoja sreca ne moze duuugo trajati   :Smile:  
Nase noci su oduvijek nacicavajuce. Tu i tamo pojavi se neka laksa noc no tako brzo je zaboravim. Usput gotovo sam sigurna da mi se pojavio soor jer me cicce stravicno bole i sad zivim u paklu bolnih podoja koje ne zelim odbijati jer je ona stvarno cicoljupka   :Heart:  
Meni je priznajem po danu lakse jer odem na posao po par sati no tu su vikendi kad smo non stop zajedno. Tad se trudim da je zabavim koliko mogu no kad trazi cicu dobije je.
Nekoc je mm takodjer uspijevao uspavati Eneu nakon ponocnog budjenja no ni to vec dugo ne funkcionira, pa tako ja odem s njom na spavanje kad me prvi put zovne. Nekad je to u 22 nekad u 24h.
Do kad ne znam.......
Puse podrske

----------


## lucky day

luna, po meni je jako bitno i kako se ti osjecas...
ako si jako umorna - mozda da probas nesto srediti na tom polju - cisto da ne obolis...
mozda nije kalebovo cicanje jedini (ili 'uvelike glavni') izvor umora...
ali ako mislis da je - ja bi bez imalo griznje savjesti smanjila dojenje...

ako nije - na drugim poljima bi gledala da ustedim snagu i trazila nove izvore iz koje da ju crpim...
kratkorocna ili dugorocna promjena dnevne rutine u tome nekad pomaze - a mozes ju izvesti s kalebom ili sama - kako ti se cini najzgodnije i najprihvatljivije...

----------


## cherry

> cherry je napisala/o: 
> inače, zanima me da li imaš osjećaj, ali ne trenutni, već onaku, u globalu, da se to sve ipak smanjuje? znaš, kao krivulja, bez obzira na povremene 'peak'-ove, je ipak padajuća? (uf, što sam ovo objasnila  ) 
> i da, ne vjerujem u sisanje bez granica, znaš ono: guc tu, guc tamo... 
> 
> 
> Ne. Bez šale, manje je sisao prije godinu dana.


 :/

----------


## Felix

i ja se sjecam kako si pred koliko, 6 mjeseci, pisala kako kaleb po danu doji svakih nekoliko sati  :shock: 
tada mi je (a i sad) to bio tooootalni SF

----------


## Trina

Treba jednostavno biti dosljedan,kao i u svemu ostalome.Tvom djetetu zaista ne treba 20 podoja dnevno, to je stvarno puno.Ja bi rekla da to sad spada u naviku i da je, bez obzira na emocionalnu hranu koju mu daješ time,to ipak previše.Kad traži cicu reci mu da nema,ne može i da sad nije vrijeme za cicu pa se igrajte,mazite,bilo što.Odredi sama sebi nekakve granice,koliko puta ga želiš dojiti i tako napravi,pridržavajući se svaki dan tog rasporeda.Sretno!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Felix, zato su mi noći bile podnošljive - po danu je cicao 2-3 puta.

Trina, nije riječ o 20 podoja, u većini slučajeva se prišteka na desetak sekundi... To me dodatno nervira, svako malo vadim cicu ni za što. Apsolutno se slažem da u toj dobi nema riječi o tolikom broju podoja, bar ne za nas.

Ali, mislim da sam shvatila o čemu je riječ - izbijaju mu petice, dosta je prehlađen i svrbi ga nos (pa je posljedično nervozan) i još uz to nismo bili par dana vani. Jučer i danas smo išli i odmah je situacija bolja - do sad je tražio 5-6 puta, još uvijek previše, ali daleko bolje od 10-15.

----------


## Olivija

Meni je Gabrijel krenuo s tim brzopoteznim cicanjima od par sekundi iz dosade negdje s njegovih 18 mjeseci, ali mu to nisam dozvolila: jednostavno sam mu rekla da može cicati ako je gladan/žedan, ali ne da me zafrkava. I prestao je to raditi za par dana: bez suze i drame. Kuže oni daleko više no što mi mislimo.  A on vidi da ti može raditi što hoće (jer se ne buniš) te to i "iskorištava". 
Znači moraš mu dati do znanja da ga još uvijek voliš dojiti, i da će dobiti cicu, ali i da mu više ne daš da se igra s njima...

----------


## Tiwi

*Luna* imam rješenje - ostani trudna...

----------


## leonisa

> *Luna* imam rješenje - ostani trudna...


 :D pravo rjesenje!!!
Buffy, daj sta se patis...pa znas terapiju protiv soora  :Love:

----------


## Buffy

> Buffy, daj sta se patis...pa znas terapiju protiv soora


Sta osim prestanka dojenja moram prestati i s cokoladom?  :shock:
Hm nekih gusteva se ipak ne mogu odreci.
Dakle dojenje ostaje.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> *Luna* imam rješenje - ostani trudna...


U trenutnoj situaciji ne bih, hvala.  :Razz:  Jedino što me tješi u ovoj situaciji jest da nemam tandem, sad mi je ideja o njemu još više nezamisliva.

----------


## leonisa

Luna, a jos prije ljeta si zamisljala bebacha  :Love:  

Buffy, ne zezaj, pricam o terapiji  :Razz:  
sad te moram zvati na mobitel....  :Grin:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna, a jos prije ljeta si zamisljala bebacha


Prvi put sam poželjela ostati trudna kad je Kaleb imao samo 3 mjeseca!!! Ah, ti hormoni...  :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

oces reci da su se konacno uravnotezili?  :Laughing:

----------


## sophisticat

:Rolling Eyes:  Evo vidjeh da si otvorila i ovaj topic..cini mi se rjesenje da ga pustis da se istrci vani, ono izmori ga, ipak je vazna ta fizicka aktivnost..   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

> *Luna* imam rješenje - ostani trudna...


hii
osim sto nije smanjio cicanje, nego ga mozda i povecao, otkad sam trudna mi puno vise smeta i bole me bradavice. po noci mu uvijek dam, da se uspava, iako ne trazi vise tako cesto. jutra su nam grozna jer mu je teze zaspati pa bi sisao i po cetvrt sata, sto ja ne dozvolim nego mu okrenem ledja i pravim se da spavam. nekad uspije, pa i on zaspe nakon 2-3 kmeka i kad me dobrano izudara nogama. ako ne uspije, probam opet istu taktiku-malo cica, pa okret-ledja-pa da vidimo. ako mi stvarno smeta sisanje, radije cu ustati i dat mu nesto za jesti u pol 6 ujutro, pa ga probat uspavat kasnije.

Luna, kaj bi se dogodilo da mu kazes "ne dam, smeta mi" kada te trazi? i da ostanes pri tome? pretpostavljam da te razumije kad mu pricas.

----------


## Irchi

Sorry, na OT, ali Mikka ti si trudna  :shock:, pa  :D čestitamo.

Luna  i druge cure možda pomogne nešto od onog što je kod nas upalilo. Napominjem sda smo bili žestoki cicoljupci i ništa osim cice nije se jelo do punih godinu dana i nitk oosim mame icike nije postojao za spavanje. 
Kod nas je prekretnica bila približavanje mog povratka na posao i jednostavno sam morala nešto konkretno i nazovimo "grublje" poduzeti. Nisam tip koji će povjerovati da će se sve to posložiti samo od sebe i da ne brinem. Zato sam neke stvari počela i ranije primjenjivati.
Uglavnom da ne duljim:
-kao što je netko već spomenuo _dosljednost_ je veoma bitna; prvo smo morali zamijeniti dojenje pravim i konkretnim doručkom; moja odluka je bila, nema cicanja od buđenja do podneva. Da bih to postigla pokušavala sam mjesecima ranije naučiti Tina da uz cicu postoje i druge metode uspavljivanja tako da smo se počeli uspavljivati nošenjem i plesanjem( i to je tražilo puno više muke i truda nego ono cica van i sve super). A tako isto ga je uspavljivao i tata.
-dojenje radi utjehe i nježnosti smo riješili maženjem i nošenjem, i verbalnim načinima tješenja;
-dojenje kod nervoze, bolesti, izbijanja zubića i sl. smo zamijenili homeopatskim kuglicama Chamomilla (dižem im spomenik jer mislim da su bile prekretnica u popravljanju noćnih buđenja i dojenja i njihovom reduciranju na nulu),a za piti nudili samo čaj i vodu;
-kad bi tražio cicu ponudila bih vodu, igru, zagrljaj; ponekada je bilo nužno inzistirati na tome da ne doji, rekla bih cike spavaju ili išle su papa i to je kod nas palilo;
-počela sam mu kod prvih buđenja cca 2-3 sata nakon što bi otišao spavati nuditi vodu iz kljuna; kod ovog napominjem da bi znao vrištati u nekom polusnu i tražiti ciku, ali sam skužila da jako važno da ga skroz probudim. Znači ako treba i da upalim svjetlo i glasnijem pričam kako bi postao svjestan i tek tada b,i naravno ako je bio žedan, popio vodu. Nakon toga bilo je dovoljno samo ga vratiti u krevet i dalje bi nastavio spavati kako da ništa nije bilo.
-do 16 mjeseci dojio je ujutro i kad bih se vratila s posla od pola 5 do spavanja oko 8 (nismo imali nikakvu konkretnu večeru); kad sam na kontroli sa 16 mj skužila da nije dobio niti grama u 4 mjeseca, na gore spomenuti način, ukinula sam i te podoje nakon posla i uvela mu pravu večeru, nije se uopće bunio dapače otada je počeo konačno jesti kako treba(čitaj:imam doma malog proždrljivaca). Ovo se vrijeme poklopilo s početkom privikavanja u jaslicama.
Mi danas dojimo, znači u jutro i na večer, danju se uspavljujemo bez cike, samo legnemo skupa, večernje je uspavljivanje još uz ciku  (iako mi se u zadnje vrijeme čini da bi mogao i bez toga) i spavamo cijelu noć zajedno u istom krevetu bez dojenja, ponekad se malo vrpolji, ponekad mu ponudim malo vode ili ga primim za rukice i to je to.
Ako se još nešto sjetim dopisat ću.

----------


## Tiwi

Patrik smanjuje   :Sad:  

Prošlu noć opet nijednom.. ujutro jednom ali obje.  Nakon toga popodne malo i gotovo. Totalno mi je čudno. 

Ali se tješim da takav laganini ritam može trajati prilično dugo   :Smile:  

Luna   :Love:

----------


## spooky

> Patrik smanjuje   
> 
> Prošlu noć opet nijednom.. ujutro jednom ali obje.  Nakon toga popodne malo i gotovo. Totalno mi je čudno. 
> 
> Ali se tješim da takav laganini ritam može trajati prilično dugo   
> 
> Luna


meni je tak Pia prestala. Jednostavno nije više htjela. Bila sam onda trudna 3 mjeseca

----------


## Luna Rocco

Čitam vas sve, divim se upornima, ali... To definitivno nisam ja. Ne pronalazim se u strateškom planiranju koje zahtijeva dosljednost, odlučnost, rutinu... Sve mi je to prenaporno i prekomplicirano. Zasad stvari stoje ovako - kad mi nije neizdrživo, dam mu, kad prečesto traži po inerciji skrenem mu pažnju i zainteresiram ga za nešto drugo, noću uvijek tata prvi pokuša srediti situaciju, a ako ne uspije, ulijeće cica... I guramo. Potajno se nadam da će do proljeća sam drastično smanjiti, u toj mjeri da to bude početak bezbolnog kraja. 

Nisam baš neki materijal za roditelja.  :Embarassed:

----------


## mendula

> Zasad stvari stoje ovako - kad mi nije neizdrživo, dam mu, kad prečesto traži po inerciji skrenem mu pažnju i zainteresiram ga za nešto drugo


Pa šta oćeš više od toga? Nacrtala si jednu granicu i poštuješ je. To je to!

----------


## lucky day

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasad stvari stoje ovako - kad mi nije neizdrživo, dam mu, kad prečesto traži po inerciji skrenem mu pažnju i zainteresiram ga za nešto drugo
> 
> 
> Pa šta oćeš više od toga? Nacrtala si jednu granicu i poštuješ je. To je to!


potpis!

ajde luna - nemoj jos pocet brijat na linearnu dosliijednost -  nas par ovdje bi se moglo osjecati usamljenima...   :Grin:  

ja bi javila da kod nas, ne samo da nema problema - luka trazi manje, prihvaca mazenje (cakje poceo i traziti 'ajmo se maziti') i nekad vodu umjesto cike - nego - SAM JE BACIO DUDICU...  :shock:

ja sam iskreno mislila nekom linearnom logikom da ce traziti dudicu cak i vise - a ono - iznenadjenje...

i jos kad se tome doda promjena skidanja pelena prije jedno mjesec dana - moje povjerenje u neku inherentnu inteligenciju slijedjenja sklada razuma i srca - mi se potvrdjuje vise nego sto sam to ocekivala...

----------


## silvy

:Bye:  , predpostavljam da znas vec zasto se javljam....NARAVNO, POTPUNO ISTI PROBLEM!!! ja vec odavno trazim neko bezbolno idealno rjesenje, ali toga ocito nema....

JA VISE NE MOGU!!!! dosla sam do svojih fizickih i psihickih granica...spala sam na 55kg sa svojih 180cm...sto da ti velim...a moje psihicko stanje da ne spominjem..najgore mi je sto na momente postajem ljuta na svoje djete, a to ne zelim...mislim da je bolje da joj samnjim dojenje nego da je njena mama neurozna svaki dan...osim toga kad sam ja doma Natalie ne funkcionira normalno, niti jede, niti spava, niti se igra nego samo trazi cike...

ne zelim nikakve drasticne i nagle mjere provoditi, ali sam od jucer krenula da joj ne dozvoljavam da se svakih 20min. mazi se sa cikom...nego joj dam samo kad treba spavati ili ako znam da je gladna...kad mi dodju praznici u skoli onda cu krenuti sa odvikavanjem od nocnog dojenja...cilj mi je definitivno prestati ili barem svesti na jutarnje i vecernje dojenje... ovo trenutacno stanje se izmaklo kontroli, pati se ona, patim ja a bome i tata....

----------


## la_mama

Eh, mislim da se možemo odjavit iz dojilačkog kluba ...  :/ 

Ne znam da li mi je drago ili krivo. I jedno i drugo. Eto, stjecajem okolnosti (pijem antibiotik ima već drugi tjedan) ne smijem ga dojiti, i maleni je u tom periodu prestao tražiti i ono malo što je dobijao u zadnje vrijeme. Ima već dugo da ne traži preko dana i da sam ga dojila ujutro, navečer i za uspavljivanje po potrebi. Izbacio je i noćne podoje (još uvijek spavam u dnevnom boravku), i to bez ikakvih problema. Naravno, sve to smanjivanje je išlo stvarno korak po korak - nismo odjednom ukidali sve te podoje. 

Svim curama koje nastoje smanjiti dojenje ...  :Love:   i puno želja da to smanjivanje bude što bezbolnije za vas i za vaše malene.

----------


## div

Dajte mi savjet što da ja učinim  :? Za 3 mj trebam ići radit ali problem je u tome što ja radim 2 dana od 6 do 18h pa sam 2 dana doma pa onda od 18-6 ujutro 2 dana,.....mući me kako uskladiti cicanje sa ped. sam razgovarala i rekla mi je da ako imam mlijeka nikako ne prekinem dojiti...ali...mući me to kakva će mi prsa biti ,da mi se ne upale ,nemam se gdi izdajati a mali će mi postati zbunjen jer nekad ću biti doma a nekad ne ......i noćno cicanje jer ako neće biti cike onda će urlikati.............cure sa sličnim iskustvom molim savjet :/ 

___________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## white_musk

Luna, mislim da ova naša filozofija o dosljednosti i odlučnosti kod tako malog miša kao što je kaleb , ne pije vode.
ja sam pokušala na bezbolan način i uspjela tek kad je bio dovoljno velik da mu mogu objasnit(kao što reče mammasan) da se možemo mazit i na drugi način,jer dok on ne dođe na tu razinu, da to uspije i shvatiti, mislim da su *sva tvoja objašnjenja=NE DAM!!!*
a to ga onda čini tužnim  :Love:  

dakle,
strpi se još malo,već za neka dva mjeseca će on početi razumjevati mamaski jezik  :Love:

----------


## bibai

*Div*, možeš održati laktaciju, ako želiš naravno. Ja sam svakih 4-5 dana radila i 27-32 h u komadu, u početku mi je muž donosio L. na podoj, poslije sam se izdajala (nekad i u WC-u), a to mlijeko, naravno bacala. 
U međuvremenu, kad bi me L. napokon "dobio" sisao je svakih 15 minuta.
Imala sam nešto češće mastitise, ali smo izdržali takvim tempom još godinu i pol.
Kad zna da sam prisutna niti dan danas ga nitko, osim mene ne može uspavati, a ima 3 (i ne sisa više). 
Kad me nije bilo/nema zaspe uz malo više maženja i plač.   :Sad: 

*Luna,* znaš već sve.  :Love:  
Mene je muž morao odvući tisuće kilometara daleko i na dulje da prekinem dojenje. Čak sam prethodno bila odvagnula ne uzimati dugotrajnu terapiju koja ne ide uz dojenje, a bila mi je neophodna.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Bed mi je pisati da nas ne ureknem, ali nisam radila apsolutno ništa (puštala sam ga da doji kad i koliko želi) i zadnja dva tjedna situacija je daleko bolja od očekivanog - doji oko 5 puta po noći (kojeg li osvježenja nakon 15 puta!), kratko, ne čupa ni madež i ne vrpolji se pa to odradim u polusnu. Sinoć je spavao od 22 h i još uvijek spava - sisao je JEDNOM, u 1 ujutro. :shock:  :D 

Nakon 20 mjeseci počela sam opet SANJATI :shock: (svo to vrijeme nisam stigla zaspati dovoljno duboko da bih sanjala)

Uglavnom, i da ostane na 5 kraćih noćnih podoja - meni je to i više nego podošljivo.

Po danu dosta cica, sigurno jedno 10 puta. Zbog dobrih noći sam relativno zen oko toga, ali me još uvijek smeta kad ima shemu žicanja svake dvije minute da bi povukao dva puta i tako ukrug. Ali dobro, ako nam je to najveći problem... Uglavnom, htjela sam vam javiti da je velika kriza prošla i da nastavljamo dalje. U ovakvoj situacij ne razmišljam ni o smanjivanju, a kamoli o prestanku.

Jedino što s hranom nije baš sjajno, ali je podnošljivo. Pojede bar jedan konkretan obrok dnevno i dobro jede kad je s nekim drugim.

Hvala vam što ste imali živaca za mene...I ne sumnjajte da ću se ponovo javiti kad zapadnem u neku krizu.  :Razz:   :Heart:

----------


## Sun

Super Luna   :Love:  

I kod nas je bolja situacija, zapravo gotovo identična kao i kod vas (malo mi je to zastrašujuće)
Čak i ovo s hranom je isto, jedan obrok dnevno pojede baš onako fino, nije određeno koji. Ponekad je to ručak, ponekad večera, najrjeđe doručak. Ostali obroci nemaju šanse.

Jedino je meni grozno kad moram nekud otići bez njega (tipa razgovor za posao) pa kad ostane s nonom onda mu ona lijepo da neki junk i onda mi pošemeri i taj jedan obrok   :Crying or Very sad:  . Užas, a nekako se nisam postavila dobro prema njoj od početka i sad me to ubija.

----------


## lucky day

ooo sad tek vidim, luna, super!!!

i sanjas! yesyesyes!

luka super prihvaca smanjivanje...
vratila sam mu dudicu (znam da cu zaliti ali bio je to trenutak kad sam zeljela da brze zaspe - on ciki prije presvlacenja u pidzamicu -  a nisam bacila jednu rezervnu dudicu)...

doji oko 2 puta nocu i 3 puta dnevno...
ali nocu se i dalje budi i suta me i gura na kraj kreveta (mama mi veli da sam takva ja bila... bivsi kaze - '... i ostala'...  :Grin:  ) ...
nekad trazi vodu...

po danu ako trazi - kazem da cikimo prije spavanja i on to prihvaca kao pravilo neke igre... cak se pravi vazan kad ponovi - 'prije spavanja'...

jos jedna dobra stvar je - kad je umoran, zbog tog 'pravila' - sam mi kaze 'idemo cikiti i spavati'...  :D 

i jasnije mi je da mu se stvarno ne spava kad ga pitam: 'idemo cikiti i spavati?' a on kaze - 'ne!'

----------


## snjež

> Meni je najgore kad se počne nacicavati. Koji put je to ujutro, koji put u podne, koji put predvečer. Noći neću ni spominjati.
> 
> 
> Drugi razlog je onaj dugotrajniji - iscrpljujuća noćna dojenja, često nacicavanja bez ikakvog smisla. Ne znam, možda je moj prag tolerancije prenizak, ali nacicavanje od 1 ujutro pa do buđenja (oko 9), uz to trganje madeža, zabijanje prsta u pupak i sličnih scenarija, čini me neispavanom, nervoznom i u konačnici - ne baš pretjerano sretnom.



joj sad si me ohrabrila, a ja sam mislila da se to događa sam meni...
cicanje od 1-2 do jutra...tu bi se mogla spojiti na dio "kašnjenja na posao", jedino kaj ja nemam madeže, ali zato moj cicoman ima fetiš na bilo kakve trake, tregere od potkošulje, vezice od pidžame i sve što se može navlačiti...što mene naravno izluđuje.
Baš sam se pitala kako to izdržavam i radim nakon takvih noći, ali izgleda da smo mi majke žilava stvorenja..  :Wink:

----------


## ivana zg

Postaviti ću ovdje i na još jednoj temi isto pitanje, mada ne spadamo možda ovdje.
Emanuela ima 9,5mjeseci, "isključivo" doji, ako ne uzmemo u obzir da nekad pojede jedan obrok jabuke ili mrkve i naravno sve to zalije sisom.
Još uvijek doji samo jednu siku, a ja sam se izdajati prestala tek prije 2mjeseca, imala sam mastitis itd......

Naravno jede sto puta po danu i noći i uopće  ne spavam, kao što vidite  :Crying or Very sad:   ali bila sam zadovoljna jer mi dojke više nisu bile onako prepunjene, kvrgave i teške. Pomislila sam da mi se mlijeko ipak malo smanjilo jer mala jede isto kao i prije pa sam mislila da nije zbog povećanog podoja.

E sad, pri tri dan počele su me jaaakoo boliti grudi, kao kada sam imala mastitis, koliko god ona izdojila ja imam osjećaj da su žljezde još zategnute, da se stvaraju kvrge-bojim se ponovnog mastitisa, a izdajalicu više ne želim.

Moje pitanje je u stvari, kako da ja uopće smanjim dojenje ili broj podaja, kada mi se grudi ponovno jako pune mlijekom? Prije se moglo dogoditi da se beba ne probudi cijelu noć i grudi mi uopće ujutro tj. popodne nisu bile prepunjene i bolne, a sada odjednom ubrzo nakon podoja osjećam punjenje, bol, zatezanje i težinu?  :Crying or Very sad:  

Počela me boliti i desna bradavica, beba me ne grize, a nemam ni blister, čim povuće od bola mi se zavrti u glavi-pa neće valjda opet mastitis  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :? 

moja ujna je zadnje dijete rodila prije 20g i kaže da joj još i sad iz jedne dojke zna kapnuti mlijeko :shock: 

Ja ne mislim još prekidati s dojenjem, ali razmišljam kako se to postepno smanjuje kada imaš ovoliko mlijeka ko ja?

Zamislimo ovu situaciju, da mala od sutra npr. odlući da više ne želi čut za siku  i za dojenje i  ne želi ni probat-što bih ja tada morala?-izdajati se? ali tako dolazi još više mlijeka? - ili riskirati mastitis? - kada i kako bi mi u toj situaciji prestalo dolati mlijeko???

Hvala!

----------


## Balarosa

Ivana zg, ja nisam imala tvoju situaciju s jako puno mlijeka i nikad nisam imala mastitis pa možda neće biti isto kod mene i tebe, ali kad sam počela raditi ukinula su se dva podoja...  prvih nekoliko dana cice su mi iza podneva bile prepune i bolne te bih izdojila samo malo da ta napetost popusti... jako brzo se se ponuda i potražnja uravnotežile. Dakle, nećeš se izdojiti do kraja već samo malo i to će tvom tijelu poslati poruku da mlijeko sad nije potrebno.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Konačno sam spremna.

Od danas smo započeli sa smanjivanjem dnevnog dojenja (noćno za sad ostaje) - odlučila sam da ostaje jutarnje cicanje, popodnevno (poslije dnevnog spavanja) i večernje (prije spavanje). Plus sva noćna (mali milijun). Danas od 16 do 22 h nije cicao, tražio me par puta, jednom skroz pošizio, ali nisam mu dala, niti sam ga muljala - rekla sam mu da ne može dobiti cicu.

Vidjet ćemo kakva će biti situacija nakon par dana...

----------


## Ivanna

Čitam ovaj topic i nadam se nekom čudotvornom 100% djelotvornom receptu. Ja češće dojim sada nego prije 2-3 mjeseca. Na noćna nacicavanja sam se već navikla, noći su nam iste od njegovog rođenja. 
Ali danju..... on non stop viče cica, cica! Čim ga dignem, okrenem prema sebi, zavlači mi ruku u majcu i počinje "cica,cica". To je tako neka 2 mj. A baš smo nakon 12 mj. počeli smanjivati broj podoja i onda ovako. :/  
E, i nije samo cica, cica nego i mama, mama i samo mama. A stalno je sa mnom, ne radim pa nije da mu falim.
Sad je počeo nešto kašljucati pa ne mislim sada smanjivati podoje, zasad nek još cica koliko oće, ali ako se situacija ubrzo ne poboljša moram i ja krenut sa smanjivanjem.
Zato ću pozorno pratiti ovaj topic da vidim kako vama ide.
Luna, sretno!

----------


## mamic

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Patrik smanjuje   
> 
> Prošlu noć opet nijednom.. ujutro jednom ali obje.  Nakon toga popodne malo i gotovo. Totalno mi je čudno. 
> 
> Ali se tješim da takav laganini ritam može trajati prilično dugo   
> 
> ...



i meni je tako bilo, baš negdje oko trećeg mjeseca trudnoće, iznenadni rez, nije više htio...

----------


## thalia

Luna, mi smo za čas prestali po danu, bez beda. ako je baš pošizio, dala sam mu, ali to je bio umoran. on cica samo za spavanje. uglavnom je palilo da mu dam piti vode.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Hm, da... Nama je tek drugi dan, ali ide glađe nego što sam mislila. Čak sam mislila da će pojačati noćno cicanje, ali sinoć je cicao samo 2x. :shock:  :shock: Danas je pojeo prepun tanjur špinata i mali oslić uz to. :shock:  :shock: 
Cicamo prema dogovoru - danas do sad samo ujutro kad se probudio (u 8 h).

Thalia, ti si izbacila sve dnevne podoje? Nije te frka da mu je to onda premalo mlijeka?

----------


## Balarosa

> Hm, da... Nama je tek drugi dan, ali ide glađe nego što sam mislila. Čak sam mislila da će pojačati noćno cicanje, ali sinoć je cicao samo 2x. :shock:


T. se nikad nije nacicavao po noći, imao je uglavnom 2 podoja pa možda i nije usporedba na mjestu, ali ću svejedno napisati... Otkad radim i otkad smo smanjili broj podoja po danu, jako puno noći prespava u komadu, rjeđe cica samo jednom. Bila sam se psihički pripremila da će nadoknađivati po noći, ali ništa od toga. Jedino je neko vrijeme pojačano cicao vikendom, ali jednostavno zato jer sam tamo.

Mi smo prije mjesec dana izbacili i podoj kad ja dođem doma, ali zadnjih tjedan dana cica više puta od buđenja do mog polaska na posao nego ranije u cijelom danu. U jednoj fazi mi se stvarno činilo da će on prestati sam, polako i u svom ritmu, ali kad vidim takve njegove skokove u željama, mislim da se to ipak neće dogoditi, barem ne u razdoblju koje meni odgovara.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Moram se javiti ponovo. ZA-PA-NJE-NA sam kako glatko ide!!

Cica, dakle, ujutro kad se probudi i nakon popodnevnog spavanja. Plus po noći koliko želi (to ne prelazi 5x :shock: ). Danas nam je bio četvrti dan takvog uređenja, a do tad je cicao 15+ puta danju i ~15x noću. Ja sam nova osoba, ovakvim tempom ga puštam do jeseni ako želi!

Prvi dan je malo dramio, ali zadnja 3 ide tako glatko da ne mogu doći sebi. Bolje i jede, super je volje, bolje spava po noći...

Ma ne mogu se načuditi!

----------


## mama courage

> tad je cicao 15+ puta danju i ~15x noću


 :shock: dziz, divim ti se. to je više nego jednom u sat vremena ?! :?

kako si samo stigla napucati toliko postova ? (marama ? aha, sad kuzim čemu sluzi   :Grin:  )

----------


## Anci

Ja nekad imam feeling da moja J. toliko puta traži sisati iz dosade. Kad joj je zanimljivo i igra se ni ne traži. onda vidi mene, stvori se pored mene i počne kopati po majici...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> tad je cicao 15+ puta danju i ~15x noću
> 			
> 		
> 
>  :shock: dziz, divim ti se. to je više nego jednom u sat vremena ?! :?
> 
> kako si samo stigla napucati toliko postova ? (marama ? aha, sad kuzim čemu sluzi   )


Ma gle, nisu to bili pravi podoji nego ona fora - prikopčam se-dvaput povučem-pustim i tako 6x u sat vremena, onda 2 sata ništa... Nije to kao kad mala beba traži cicu i doji, ovo je bilo više neko nacicavanje kad ne zna što bi sam sa sobom. Zato mi je i je bilo tako besmisleno.

Maramu ne koristimo od kad je imao godinu dana, neće u nju, a doma mi je DSL stalno upaljen jer radim na računalu.

On topic, noćas je sisao JEDNOM :shock:  :shock: Zaspao je u 22 h i prvi put tražio u 4 i to je bilo to, do 8 ujutro kad se probudio. Jedino je bed kaj sam sanjala neku groznu noćnu moru.

----------


## bobaibeba

Luna,super vam ide  :D 
I ja sam tako prije 4 mjeseca ukinula dnevno cicanje ( i odmah ostala trudna   :Grin:  ) i odmah je počeo bolje jesti.A nije bilo uopće problematično jer je i on cicio uglavnom iz dosade ili radi maženja.Ostalo nam je noćno a i to se sad smanjilo.Evo,cici za uspavljivanje,dnevno i noćno, i pred jutro(oko 5,6,7 kako kad) da si malo produži spavanac.
I ja sam se tada preporodila jer mi je na moru puko film kad je cicio non-stop i nije jeo skoro ništa.I kad smo došli doma za par dana smo sve riješili.
Držim fige za dalje!

----------


## lucky day

luna, super, super!!!  :D 
koji je gust citati o njeznom odvajanju od cike!!  
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  


mi smo na tri podoja a nekad cak zaboravi pa budu dva...

bio mi je san da  prekid bude da i on i ja 'zaboravimo' dojiti... pa seda se sjetimo opet... pa skuzimo jednom da vec tjednima ne dojimo...

mislim da bi mi se san cist lako mogao ispuniti...

----------


## mama courage

> ovo je bilo više neko nacicavanje kad ne zna što bi sam sa sobom. Zato mi je i je bilo tako besmisleno.


možda je tebi i besmisleno, al možda njemu nije?

----------


## a zakaj

emsa pokusava nagovorit lunu da doji bar do... male skole

----------


## vertex

> ovo je bilo više neko nacicavanje kad ne zna što bi sam sa sobom. Zato mi je i je bilo tako besmisleno.
> 			
> 		
> 
> možda je tebi i besmisleno, al možda njemu nije?


Je li je ti to potičeš da se vrati učestalom dojenju?

----------


## a zakaj

vertex, istovremeno   :Wink:

----------


## vertex

a zakaj,   :Laughing:  
Ne kužim je li emsa samo malo zlobna ili se stvarno brine za kaleba...

----------


## vertex

khm, Kaleba...

----------


## a zakaj

ma kakvi zlobna...
ja mislim da se emsa sprema za relaktaciju, barem jedne dojke

----------


## a zakaj

ja se tu smijuckam, a zapravo mi je topic vrlo aktualan.
ja sam, naime, sasvim spremna za prestanak, a i blizim se mojoj mentalnoj granici (tonka ce jos malo 3).

moj pristup prestajanju je bio suprotan luninom, ja sam odlucila ukinuti prvo nocne, i uspavljivanje na cici. i to je islo prilicno fino, do pred jutro, kad sam popustala.
istovremeno se i dnevno jako prorijedilo - ne znam jel zbog toga, ili se samo poklopilo.
ali onda je curka dobila upalu pluca, i to nas je bacilo mjesecima unatrag (po pitanju odvikavanja).

----------


## vertex

Ja nemam nikakvih pametnih savjeta za odvikavanje od dojenja. Moji su se odvikli jako lako, jer i nisu bili osobito naviknuti. Skidala sam obrok po obrok, a oni ništa. Ni da suzu puste, nezahvalna čeljad.

----------


## mama courage

:Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  cure, molim vas malo ozbiljnosti, ovo je edukativan forum... naravno da se brinem za kaleba  :Heart:   i da mi je inače užasno bolno za pročitati da je nekima dojenje tlaka, da su se preporodile nakon što su dijete odbile od majčinih grudi il da je sve to besmisleno.  :Sad:  ako ste vi spremne, ne znači da su vaša djeca. nemojte biti tako egoistične! peace sisters! 8)

----------


## maria71

tko je to ušao u emsin  account  ?

davor ?

----------


## Lu

> tko je to ušao u emsin  account  ?
> 
> davor ?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Lu

> tko je to ušao u emsin  account  ?
> 
> davor ?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

o loooool

Luna, ista stvar. Doduse, mene je natjerala trudnoca jer mi se produkcija mlijeka smanjila opako. 
Btw. sad znam odgovor na pitanje "kako znam imam li jos mlijeka u dojci?" - kad sve popije (ne racunam onih par zadnjih kapi koje se stalno stvaraju), i vuce na prazno -ajmeeeeeeee, kako TO boli :smajlijuociispadaju:

Doji za uspavljivanje i budenje, i takoder smanjila po noci (al svejedno ne spavam, jer se beba koprca lol)

Privikavanje isto proslo lagano, al imaj na umu ono sto rece a zakaj - desi li se bolest, opet ispocetka. Anita imala crijevnu virozu, povracala, proljev...i samo cika..i opet se navukla   :Grin:  

Al evo vracamo se u rutinu :drzimfige:

----------


## leonisa

> tko je to ušao u emsin  account  ?
> 
> davor ?


rikavam!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

MC 8)

----------


## vertex

> cure, molim vas malo ozbiljnosti, ovo je edukativan forum... naravno da se brinem za kaleba   i da mi je inače užasno bolno za pročitati da je nekima dojenje tlaka, da su se preporodile nakon što su dijete odbile od majčinih grudi il da je sve to besmisleno.  ako ste vi spremne, ne znači da su vaša djeca. nemojte biti tako egoistične! peace sisters! 8)


  :Laughing:  A ja ufino, "malo zlobna"...
maria,   :Laughing:

----------


## stray_cat

> cure, molim vas malo ozbiljnosti, ovo je edukativan forum... naravno da se brinem za kaleba   i da mi je inače užasno bolno za pročitati da je nekima dojenje tlaka, da su se preporodile nakon što su dijete odbile od majčinih grudi il da je sve to besmisleno.  ako ste vi spremne, ne znači da su vaša djeca. nemojte biti tako egoistične! peace sisters! 8)


ovo da je dojenje tlaka i kak su se zene preporodile nakon prestanka meni je moja konzultantica s laktacije objasnila da je bijeg od dojenja povezan sa disharmonijom u gnjezdu, oko mame i da cesto zenke kod svih sisavaca bjeze kad su ugrozene

btw kad otkrijete kako bezbolno smanjiti dojenje i ja bih rado saznala tu tajnu

----------


## lucky day

pa evo ima nas tu par sto nam je uspjelo bezbolno smanjiti...
ali nema generalne recepture...
sumnjam da ces ju igdje i naci...

a ako ju nadjes - sumnjam da ce ti se svidjeti  :/

----------


## drndalica

... i ja sam u potrazi za magičnim rješenjem. Taman kad sam mislila nešto poduzeti da smanjim dnevno nacicavanje desi se bolest. Kad je bolestan doslovno je non-stop na sisi. A kako sam ovaj put i sama bolesna nemam snage odupirati se. Čekam bolju priliku.... i tako u krug.

----------


## Trina

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   cure, molim vas malo ozbiljnosti, ovo je edukativan forum... naravno da se brinem za kaleba   i da mi je inače užasno bolno za pročitati da je nekima dojenje tlaka, da su se preporodile nakon što su dijete odbile od majčinih grudi il da je sve to besmisleno.  ako ste vi spremne, ne znači da su vaša djeca. nemojte biti tako egoistične! peace sisters! 8)
> 
> 
> ovo da je dojenje tlaka i kak su se zene preporodile nakon prestanka meni je moja konzultantica s laktacije objasnila da je bijeg od dojenja povezan sa disharmonijom u gnjezdu, oko mame i da cesto zenke kod svih sisavaca bjeze kad su ugrozene
> 
> btw kad otkrijete kako bezbolno smanjiti dojenje i ja bih rado saznala tu tajnu


Za mene dojenje ima i lošu stranu.Naravno da prevladava ona dobra ali i ja sam se preporodila kad sam prestala dojiti iz nekoliko razloga( a nisam ugrožena a disharmonija se dogodila baš zbog toga što je ta loša strana nakon toliko vremena sve više dolazila do izražaja).Pa,ako se toliko piše o dojenju kao najvrijednijoj stvari u životu malog bića,onda valjda imamo pravo napisati i ono što nije tako bajno.Pa ću ja  reći nekoliko.Grozno mi je bilo što nisam spavala duže od sat vremen skoro godinu i pol dana (možete sad pisati o tome kako to možda i nema veze sa dojenjem ali svi znamo da ima  :Grin:  );ako bi slučajno spavala na leđima stvorila bi mi se kvrga na desnoj cici uvijek na istom mjestu i dobila sam upalu već 5,6 puta samo zbog spavanja na leđima;soor smo imali bar jednom mjesečno i znale su mi suze ići od rana koje bi mi se napravile na bradavicama;zaštita od trudnoće-bez previše izbora dok se doji,sad se uz sigurniju zaštitu i lakše diše;sin me više ne gleda ko šetajuću cicu,sad se igramo,maaazimo,ljubakamo,grlimo,sve to po tisuću puta više jer se više ne dešava za mi diže majcu i počne sa deranjem CICEEEE.I sve ovo meni je baš išlo na živce,to su razlozi zbog kojih sam prestala dojiti.I još kad sam vidjela da je odvikavanje trajalo tri dana i da nijednom nije zaplakao za cicom niti sam ja ijednom osjetila da njemu cica fali...onda sam samoj sebi potvrdila da sam napravila dobru stvar.Ja ne mogu generalizirati,nisu sva djeca jednaka niti mi mame.Ali kod nas je bilo ovako

----------


## leonisa

Trina, vidis kako je to individualno.
meni Lea dolazi po zagrljaj, pusu, mazenje, legne se kraj mene u krevetu, uspavljuje se grljenjem, ugnjezdi se meni u narucju dok gledam tv i zeli da ju mazim i ljubim, a ona ljubi i mene.
nema opsesije sisom, to je sisa koja se sisa i to je to.
noci su nam super.
dok evo frendici koja ne doji su koma i vise ne spava nego sto spava.

meni je zao sto vam je tako bilo i sto je ikome tako  :Love:

----------


## Trina

Ma nije meni dojenje kao dojenje nešlo ružno ili naporno.Nego onih njegovih zadnjih mjeseci mi je postalo baš bezveze.Možda bi na sve gledala drugačije da imam samo njega ali ovako,nakon neprospavane noći dizati se u 7 ujutro da bi sve stigla sa drugo dvoje djece...postalo mi je tlaka.I uz sve to nije mi se uopće činilo da mu to predstavlja neko posebno zadovoljstvo.Bilo bi cug dva,pa malo gricne bradavicu iz zafrkancije pa opet cug...Ali eto,baš sam sretna što odvikavanje nije bilo teško za njega i što je situacija sad puno bolja i s manje frustracija,umora i nezadovoljstva jer sam ja odmornija i zadovoljnija.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja samo javljam da nama ide super i da opet uživam u dojenju.  :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

A ti si, MC, jedna obična luđakinja  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

ma meni je dojenje isto ponekad tlaka! al ne toliko da bi sad prestala. nego samo razmisljam kako bi bilo lijepo da nije tako naporno, da zaspe bez cice, da ne urla prije spavanja jer hoce cicu, da kad se probudi ne urla ako cica ne skoci isti tren u usta. za nista drugo se toliko ne ljuti kao za cicu. inace ne trazi skoro uopce kad smo vani, ali doma...cesto me zove u spavacu sobu i onda se onak legne na bok, a ja ga moram namjestit na cicu. cica pola minute i okrene se na drugu stranu. i onda kad se okrene natrag cici vec je udaljen da ga opet moram dovuc k sebi. a to sve ja lezeci, jer ako se malo ustanem urlanje. i tak nekoliko puta. pa hoce drugu, onu koja je gore, pa legne na moj trbuh i cica, i istovremeno rita nogama, mrda guzicom i svaki taj pokret me boli! 
ili pristekavanje na sekundu, dvije u dnevnom, svako malo kad je cendrav, umoran, bolestan...

pa onda soor i prstanje mlijeka, mijenjanje majci svakih par sati...

i najvise me smeta sto on na mene gleda kao dodatak sisi   :Sad:  
ne voli se bas maziti, ni grliti...ne obozava ni cice same po sebi, ne mazi ih niti ljubi, ne veseli im se, on samo siše i to je to... 

al ja jos nisam spremna, a on jos manje!

----------


## mama courage

> Ja samo javljam da nama ide super i da opet uživam u dojenju.


  :Heart:  (dubok uzdah) jednog dana kad kaleb napuni 16 godina teta emsa će mu reći: to što sada još dojiš, imaš da zahvališ mom angazmanu i moći nagovaranja tvoje mame koja je već bila na izmaku snaga.  :Heart:  


leo, mogu li se ne članice prijavit kao polaznice edukacije ? vidiš kako mi dobro ide.   :Grin:   :Saint:

----------


## summer

MC, zagrcnula sam se na bljak Monti zobene pahuljice   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Mi smanjujemo puzevim korakom. Jos dojimo za uspavljivanje i ujutro. Planiram ukinuti vecernje uspavljivanje na cici (al MM je lijen i izvlaci se da preuzme   :Grin:  )

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja samo javljam da nama ide super i da opet uživam u dojenju. 
> 
> 
>   (dubok uzdah) jednog dana kad kaleb napuni 16 godina teta emsa će mu reći: to što sada još dojiš, imaš da zahvališ mom angazmanu i moći nagovaranja tvoje mame koja je već bila na izmaku snaga.


Gle, ako bude dojio i do 3, tebi dolazim na vrata i poklanjam ti ga. Dobiješ i kutnu garnituru pride.  :Razz:

----------


## Anci

> MM je lijen i izvlaci se da preuzme   )


nije usamljen  :Grin:

----------


## shogi

kod nas ni izdaleka nema izgleda prestanku dojenja...iliti maženja na sisi
nekad cice spavaju, nekad upali kakva igra...ali to je sve  :Saint:  
ni na tren nije pokazao volju prestanka sisanja pa makar to bila i ova "vodica" u trudnoći 8) kakva je to uopće vrsta mlijeka?

 još koji dan nema mlijeka...ali sad kad mlijeko navaliiii
valjda će prestati sisati dok mu ispadnu mliječni zubi tako da bar sačuvamo trajne  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Kaleb je samoinicijativo otkantao sva (preostala) dnevna dojenja. :shock:  :shock: 

Doji ujutro čim se probudi (u stvari, još se ne razbudi, žmiri), to mu je definitivno najvažniji podoj i traje do 45 min. i onda ponovo kad se prvi put probudi navečer (oko ponoći). Po noći kako kad, varira između dvaput i šest-sedam puta, od čega je većina pred jutro.

Sam me prestao tražiti nakon popodnevne čorke (a ja sam bila uvjerena da mu je taj najvažniji!) i navečer. Ja sam  :shock: ali i :D

----------


## lucky day

pregenijalno!!!  :D

----------


## magriz

super!  :D

----------


## Storma

Luna, ovo mi nekak prebrzo  :shock: 

Anita bolesna (OPET) i doji milijun puta (opet) :smajlislijezeramenima:

----------


## dorotea24

Ne stignem sve pročitati, ali ću samo komentirati da mi se čini kako Patrik s vremenom sve više uživa dok doji. Postaje mu kao nekakva vrsta ovisnosti. Ne znam kako da to objasnim, ali njegov pogleda postane luđački, nabaci nekakav meketav pohotan smijeh i kida mi majicu. U zadnje vrijeme kao da sve češće traži sisati. Nije mi problem dojiti i buditi se 3-4 puta po noći zbog toga, ali voljela bih da iza druge godine ipak prestane. Brine me ako se bude ovako nastavilo da on nikada neće ni htjeti prestati jer da ga vidite izgleda mi kao neki ovisnik.  :Grin:  Koliko bi podoja odprilike trebalo biti optimalno za ovu dob?

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Luna, ovo mi nekak prebrzo  :shock:


I meni :shock: 

No, opet, sigurna sam da to ne znači da je prestanak blizu, ovaj jutarnji podoj i svi noćni su mu stvaaaaaarno bitni...

----------


## a zakaj

> Kaleb je samoinicijativo otkantao sva (preostala) dnevna dojenja. :shock:  :shock:


ja sam ti jako zavidna!
(ali mi je drago da vam dobro ide)

----------


## bobaibeba

Luna,sa Grgom je sve bilo baš kao što ti i opisuješ za Kaleba.Dnevna je izbacio brzo i glatko.
Evo sad nakon 4 ili 5 mjeseci je i noćna izbacio skroz sam.Ostalo je samo za uspavljivanje i ovo ujutro,još u polusnu,to mi se čini da mu je nekako najdraže   :Grin:

----------


## znatizeljna

> Ja nemam nikakvih pametnih savjeta za odvikavanje od dojenja. Moji su se odvikli jako lako, jer i nisu bili osobito naviknuti. Skidala sam obrok po obrok, a oni ništa. Ni da suzu puste, nezahvalna čeljad.


  :Laughing:

----------


## div

Moj je ,kako sam već pisala,bio do god dana strastveni cikač.Bojala sam se samo na pomisli povratka na posao,kako će mali noću i danju bez mene  :Sad:  ,ali danas kad ima 13mj ,ne mogu vjerovati kako je on to dobro prihvatio.Ciku mu dam kad god želi kad sam doma a noću od one bebe koja se budila svakih sat vremena za dojenje i njihanje,postao je  :Saint:  ,noću kad me nema on sa MM spava cijelu noć :D .Imam osječaj da je bolji saMM nego samnom.Znaći cure kod mene je sve nabolje,makar sam mislila da će biti više problema.
Zato kada sam doma mi se beskrajno mazimo i pazimo a i cikimo,moje zlato postaje sve pametniji i kao da ta mala glavica već kuži da kad mame nema ne može ni cikiti. 8) 

_________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## Aphro

> Doji ujutro čim se probudi (u stvari, još se ne razbudi, žmiri), to mu je definitivno najvažniji podoj i traje do 45 min.


ajme... mene bi ovo smozdilo ! M nikada nije cicao preko 15 minuta, od kako se rodio... vecinom je bilo oko 8 do 10 minuta od uvijek, i jos uvijek...
on je spontano prekinuo djevne podoje, tj. ja sam ga nudila, a on se ljutio i grizao me po danu pa sam mu i prestala davati ( u medjuvremenu je naucio piti iz case ). cica jos samo navecer prije spavanja i jednom u zoru oko 5 i to traje 3-4 minute.. i razmisljam kako da preskocim to rano budjenje .. a jesam nemajka prema vama   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zrinka

> Ne stignem sve pročitati, ali ću samo komentirati da mi se čini kako Patrik s vremenom sve više uživa dok doji. Postaje mu kao nekakva vrsta ovisnosti. Ne znam kako da to objasnim, ali njegov pogleda postane luđački, nabaci nekakav meketav pohotan smijeh i kida mi majicu. U zadnje vrijeme kao da sve češće traži sisati. Nije mi problem dojiti i buditi se 3-4 puta po noći zbog toga, ali voljela bih da iza druge godine ipak prestane. Brine me ako se bude ovako nastavilo da on nikada neće ni htjeti prestati jer da ga vidite izgleda mi kao neki ovisnik.  Koliko bi podoja odprilike trebalo biti optimalno za ovu dob?


optimalni broj podoja je onoliko koliko sam trazi   :Grin:  

postoje faze kad im je dojenje jako bitno, ali prodje...tako da se ne trebate bojati ako je povecao naglo dojenje, da ce takpo i ostati...
kod dugosisaca je jako dobro to, sto u fazi bilo kakve bolesti, prehlade, proljeva i slicno cesce i vise doje, sto im dodje ko lijek ....cesto bolesna djeca nemaju apetiti za drugu hranu, pa smo bar mirne da dobiju kroz majcino mlijeko sto im je potrebno...

----------


## Marpesia

> ....cesto bolesna djeca nemaju apetiti za drugu hranu, pa smo bar mirne da dobiju kroz majcino mlijeko sto im je potrebno...


Iako je majčino mlijeko najbolji prirodni lijek, naš organizam vrlo često ima potrebu postiti kad smo bolesni i koliko je prirodno dojenje, toliko je prirodan i post ponekad.

----------


## sasa

v.ima godinu i pol uskoro i oduvijek je bio strastven sisac. no u zadnja tri tjedna je prestao jesti, pojede griz voca i griz kruha dnevno, i konstantno sise. i nema uopce sanse da mu odvucem paznju, totalno je neumoljiv, pocinje vristati cim ne dobije cicu, uopce ne mogu nista s njim raditi, ne igramo se, ne plesemo, maltene ne setamo jer nakon 20m on inzistira na nosenju i onda vadi cicu i pristekava se. noci su nam ocajne, jer uz sisanje, konstantno mjenja lijevu, desnu, lijevu, i pokusava frkat drugu bradavicu sto mene apsolutno izludjuje, tako da se po noci vise borimo negoli spavamo. nema sanse da ga tata uspava, ako sam ja tamo, prije desetak dana sam popusila neku crijevnu virozu i povracala citavu noc, kad se probudio, MM ga je pokusavao uspavat, urlao je pola sata, onda smo odustali. uglavnom, moramo pod hitno smanjit dojenje jer sam ja uzasno nervozna i osjetljiva, tolerancija mi je na nuli, i to sve skupa nam donosi pun vise stete nego koristi, za dva mjeseca pocinjem radit, al do tada smo stalno skupa. ovo je neizdrzivo, dani nam se svode na cicanje ili urlanje jer mu ne dam. koma.

----------


## Anci

sasa

meni su ovako izgledale noći do prije nekoliko tjedana
onda sam izbacila noćne podoje, pogledat ću gdje je tema pa ti stavim link

a preko dana... sad sam bila na GO pa je stalno sisala
nekad mi paše, nekad mi smeta ali nekako se dogovorimo

neki su, čitala sam tu, čekali da dijete samo izbaci noćne podoje
ja nisam mogla
jednostavno me to non stop dojenje smetalo, frustriralo i nisam uopće uživala u tome, a i ona se budila svako malo
u 21, pa 21:20, pa 22 , pa u 22:15

nisam ništa mogla ni napraviti, ni pričat s MM-om, ma ništa...

onda sam odlučila to izbaciti i nakon par dana je ona počela spavati cijelu noć
spavaju obje cure s nama u krevetu, malu smo mazili kad bi se budila, ali nisam davala cicu

s ovakvim dojenjem kakvo imamo sad, puno sam sretnija

----------


## Anci

Evo teme: Izbacivanje noćnih podoja

----------


## sasa

ma joj, mi smo isti mislili pokusat izbacit nocne podoje upravo iz razloga koje i sama navodis, imam osjecaj da uopce nemam svog mira, ali nakon tog neslavnog pokusaja od prije deset dana nisam sigurna. ne zelim nista raditi na silu, mislim da cu postici kontraefekt, a sto je najgore, imam dojam da je to njemu stvarno potrebno, jer ne cendra kao kad s necim nije zadovoljan, tipa ne smije se penjat na stol, nego stvarno place tuzno i ocajno. ma koma. a ja sam na rubu. stvarno sam dojila na zahtjev non stop i bilo gdje i uglavnom uzivala u tome, ali ovo me frustrira do suza. mislim da mu ocnjak izbija van, mozda kad to prodje se situacija smiri, niti jedan drugi razlog takvom skoku ne mogu detektirati....

----------


## sne

Mi bili u sličnoj situaciji, otprilike u toj dobi, pa još dva mjesec poslije ..... Zaista teško za izdržati . Istovremeno je postala jako nesretna u vrtiću, ponovo ujutru plakala kao za vrijeme adaptacije...... Nakon nekog vremena sam primijetila da joj se crvene desni, i uskoro su počele probijati petice, a prije toga je imala samo jedinice. I dok nisu sve četiri probile, bilo je baš kako ti opisuješ. 
Vjerojatno su zubići, i ko zna kako to njih muči, meni je to bilo razlog i podstrek da izdržim sa novom snagom. Pa smo odvikavanje od noćnog cicanja odložili za neke druge dane kada nam sve bude dobro i potaman.
Pružam podršku   :Love:

----------


## Princeza S

Mislila sam otvarat novi topic ali nakon čitanja ovog vidim da se ova moja litanija može tu nastaviti...

Moja kćer ima 16 mjeseci. Dojimo na zahtjev. Uživam u tom činu, osjećam se djelom prirode i divnog čuda. Dakle, okorjela sam dojilica da nebiste krivo tumačili naslov.
Ne spavam zadnjih 10 mjeseci, od kad je počeo strelovit razvoj s 6 mjeseci. Cica od 3 do valjda 10 puta noću kojput počevši od ponoći (zaspe oko10, i to ne doslovno na cici već završi cicanj okrene se i zaspe.). Spava s nama.
Odlučila sam se danas vama obratiti, nakon što sam svoju neispavanost prihvatila kao normalnu, međutim njenu nemogu.
Moje dijete je nakon takvih noći a njih je sigurno 99% neispavano. Sat vremena nakon buđenja je već umorna, razdražljiva, neće jesti doručak nego odluči najesti se cice, što joj ne utažuje glad pa je nervozna i tak od 9 do 11 nacicava 5 puta...i opća napetost vlada, i tada moj umor stupa na snagu kad mi živci vise o niti i suzdržavam se da preživimo u miru natezanja oko oblačenja, izlaska van itd.
E sad, dolazim do ključnog pitanja, kako nastaviti dojiti ali smanjiti noćne podoje na 0 (prvi ujutro oko 6,7 ili sl.) i dnevne recimo na 3 max?
I pitanje: *štetimo li im dojenjem ako nismo u stanju regulirati broj podoja da dijete zdravo odspava noću*, da pojede barem 3 zdrava pa i mala (u našem slučaju) obroka danju te time stekne jednu ravnotežu dnevnog ritma?
Molim vas da u odgovorima nastojite bit objektivne i realne i, ono što ni ja nisam do sada mogla, pogledate istini u oči. 
Dakle, ponavljam, ne osporavam vrijednost i ljepotu produženog dojenja, i bila bih najsretnija da me ništa nije ni natjeralo da postavljam pitanje iz naslova  :Sad:

----------


## Princeza S

Da se dopunim, sad čitam postove prije mog, što prethodno nisam učinila i vidim da vas većina želi izbaciti noćne podje.
Ja sam u jednom trenutku uspjela ih reducirati s nošenjem mm-a ali se nakon odlaska na more sve vratilo na staro.
Kad probam s cica spava ili buba (što je i istina) ona dobi napadaje plača da počne jecati i ja popustim. Na taj način ne želim.
Ne želim ni spavati na kauču u dn.boravku.
I kak onda?
Kak su to regulirale pračovječice ili plemenske majke iz Arizone (članak s Rode) čija djeca gotovo nikad ne plaču, pristojna su i blablabla, a one nemaju kazne i to???

----------


## zrinka

zasto mislis da je dojenje krivo njenim budjenjima po noci?
bi li se budsila da ne doji? jer postoje djeca koja se nocu budu a ne doje nego traze mamu, vodu i sl
mislim ja bih mozda razmisljala sto je tu problem? budjenje il dojenje?

koliko joj treba da ponovo zaspi? jel ju dojka uspava? ...
jel mozda prehladjena. bolesna i koliko takvo ponasanje traje?
eto probaj odgovoriti pa da vidimo kako dalje
drzi se   :Smile:

----------


## Princeza S

Hvala ti Zrinka na tvom odgovoru.  :Kiss:  

Imaš pravo da nije uvijek nužno dojenje krivo za buđenje djeteta po noći, frendicin mali je prestao sisati i sad traži rižino mlijeko sto puta po noći...

Sara je sada zdrava, imala sam razumijevanja kad joj je prije koji jedan nosić bio zaštopan pa si ga je sisanjem pročiščavala, ali sada je već skoro 2 tjedna nos ok.

Neznam šta da ti kažem, ona se budi, ja sam totalno dezorijentirana i nemam pojma u koje vrijeme je (mob ne držim kraj kreveta), plače - ne jako neg ono budna sam, nemrem zaspat, nemoja me mazit pričati daj cicu onda odmah zaspem nazad.
I tak ja dam, šta ću, umorna sam.
Imam ipak dojam da osim kad se prvi put probudi prije neg ja dođem i do kreveta oko ponoći (aaa, na to sam totalno jadna), najučestalija buđenja nastupaju u 'jutarnjim satima' od 4 nadalje (koma li su to jutarnji sati :? ).
Jedan dan sam imala mobač i probudila se prvi put u 2.33 i bila sam sretna ko malo dijete.

Možda se i zbog mene budi al zakaj onda kad velim mama je ovdje i mazim ju ne pali?

Ali više-manje to traje od 6.mjeseca kad je krenulo dizanje puzanje i ostala akcija, do 6.mj. se budila samo u 3 i u 6 i bila sam blažena mlada majka  :Smile: 

Sad sam gledala, zubače ne pipam.. 

Kaj misliš?

----------


## Princeza S

Btw negdje sam pročitala da im to noćno dojenje dođe kao nagrada za buđenje pa se zato bude?!?

Ili mi je pedica rekla, kad je to počelo, da je možda navika ?!?

----------


## sasa

mi smo nocas krenuli u pokusaj spavanja bez dojenja. skroz slucajno bas nocas, jer sam ja pomislila da cu iz koze vlastite iskocit kad se zakacio. vec dugo, dugo razmisljam o toj idili cjelonocnog sna, zamisljam jutro naspavano i neukoceno, ali se nisam mogla natjerati... od straha da ce on urlati, a ja umirati od griznje savjesti... i nocas, pocela sam mu pricati price o medi tobiju- guta te slikovnice-, cica spava, kad se priblizi uhom, cica hrce, nije bilo uopce suza, ali sam brat bratu pricala 2 h. i negdje smo zaspali zajedno. MM se pokusao ukljuciti i pricati kad je vidio da sam umorna, ali v. nije htio... ja sam presretna. nadam se da ce to upaliti i nocas, jer izaci iz sobe necu, a ne mogu sama sa sobom rijesit njegovo urlanje. on ima 20 mj.

----------


## Princeza S

Ja sam tijekom uspavljivanja večeras jedno vrijeme odlučno nedala siku, i nije urlala nego kenjkala, i pokušavala se smirit, ali joj nije usoijevalo, prevrtala se u svim smjerovima valjda 1000 puta i onda je počela plakat za sikom i dala sam joj jer sam znala odmah će zaspat i tako je i bilo.

Ali sam se tijekom tog njenog džipanja po krevetu i meni prilično rastužila i osjećala jadnom od nemoći da učinim nešto da se ne osjećam kao žrtva a da ne povrijedim njezin integritet (čitam Jaspera Juula)  :Crying or Very sad:  

Stvarno se osjećam nesposobno za ulogu roditelja kad si jedino dijete nisam u stanju uspavat u razumnom mi roku i bez potonuća svih nada i pozitivne enrgije...
Dođe mi da odem u dm i kupim dudu i turnem joj ju sutra u usta da se odmah smiri izaspe.
Stvrno mi dođe da si pomislim kaj glumatam tu od njenog rođenja, nema dude, nema flašice kao to je bezveze blablabla...

----------


## Anci

> Stvarno se osjećam nesposobno za ulogu roditelja kad si jedino dijete nisam u stanju uspavat u razumnom mi roku i bez potonuća svih nada i pozitivne enrgije...
> Dođe mi da odem u dm i kupim dudu i turnem joj ju sutra u usta da se odmah smiri izaspe.
> Stvrno mi dođe da si pomislim kaj glumatam tu od njenog rođenja, nema dude, nema flašice kao to je bezveze blablabla...


Hej   :Love:  
Pa nije to baš tako.
Ako se odlučiš na uspavljivanje bez dojenja, moraš biti odlučna. Nježna i odlučna.
Ja sam probala, išlo je, no opet smo se vratili. Sad se uspava dojenjem i probudi jednom do dva puta, što mi je ok.

A ovo za dudu... moja ima dudu, ali nikad je neće uzati od mene. Imala ju je s tetomčuvalicom i sad u vrtiću.
Večeras sam je uspavala isto dojenjem. Duda? Ne znam ni gdje je, valjda u vrtićkom ruksaku.  :Smile:

----------


## dambo

> Ja sam tijekom uspavljivanja večeras jedno vrijeme odlučno nedala siku, i nije urlala nego kenjkala, i pokušavala se smirit, ali joj nije usoijevalo, prevrtala se u svim smjerovima valjda 1000 puta i onda je počela plakat za sikom i dala sam joj jer sam znala odmah će zaspat i tako je i bilo.
> 
> Ali sam se tijekom tog njenog džipanja po krevetu i meni prilično rastužila i osjećala jadnom od nemoći da učinim nešto da se ne osjećam kao žrtva a da ne povrijedim njezin integritet (čitam Jaspera Juula)  
> 
> Stvarno se osjećam nesposobno za ulogu roditelja kad si jedino dijete nisam u stanju uspavat u razumnom mi roku i bez potonuća svih nada i pozitivne enrgije...
> Dođe mi da odem u dm i kupim dudu i turnem joj ju sutra u usta da se odmah smiri izaspe.
> Stvrno mi dođe da si pomislim kaj glumatam tu od njenog rođenja, nema dude, nema flašice kao to je bezveze blablabla...


Ja sam to i napravila   :Embarassed:  . Još sam mu smućkala na rijetko nekakve kakse na kojima je nacrtana bočica pa valjda tome služe. Ni primirisati, još se naljutio na mene! Neznamkoliko mjeseci je to tako trajalo, ali se smanjilo. Nije pravilo, ali znamo zadnjih (neću lagati, stvarno se ne sjećam tog prijelaza) ... mjeseci spavati od cca 21 do 6 ujutro. D je i prespavljivao kod bake jer je morao na 4-5 dana pa po nekoliko puta tako i odonda bolje spava i doma. To nije recept, samo se nama tako dogodilo.
Bočicu i dudu nemoj sada kupovati, stvarno, neće ti upaliti. Mi smo imali bočicu do 4, a dudu do 10 mj. i sad kao da ih nikad nije vidio  :shock:  Sam je izbacio dudu i to u periodu kad je doslovno cicao svaki sat po danu i po noći  :shock: . Kako sam ostala živa, nemam pojma. Meni lijepo dojiti, ali posao po kući katastrofa! Oblačenje i spremanje za van, dupla katastrofa. Kad sam počela raditi, sam je skužio da nema cice i da treba jesti i naći neku drugu zabavu.  :Idea:  

Proći će i vama!  :Kiss:

----------


## dambo

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ....cesto bolesna djeca nemaju apetiti za drugu hranu, pa smo bar mirne da dobiju kroz majcino mlijeko sto im je potrebno...
> 
> 
> Iako je majčino mlijeko najbolji prirodni lijek, naš organizam vrlo često ima potrebu postiti kad smo bolesni i koliko je prirodno dojenje, toliko je prirodan i post ponekad.


e, moram na ovo reagirati, ispravite me ako nije točno...

Naša pedijatrica nije prezagrižena za produženo dojenje, ali kad dođemo s bilo kakvom bolešću i kažem da ne jede ali doji, ona je zadovoljna. Problem nastaje kad se nos toliko začepi da ne može niti dojiti, to treba spriječiti...

Post je nejelo, a tekućina je nužna u većini infekcija, naročito kad su popraćene vrućicom, povraćanjem ili proljevom. Bez jela se može par dana, ali bez tekućine ne.

Dojenje je ujedno utjeha i izvor tekućine, nema šanse da bi D kad je cendrav i bolestan popio više od dva gutljaja čaja, a cicati može unedogled - dok god je cicao nikad nije bio dehidriran. To nam se desilo samo u napadu bronhitisa, bio se naglo i jako razbolio   :Sick:  i cijelo popodne nije pošteno povukao pa je morao navečer na infuziju.

Ne znam je li tako i s drugom djecom, D rijetko traži piti nešto drugo osim cice. Traži piti neposredno poslije jela, ali to nisu neke velike količine. Kad se razboli pa ne jede, jednostavno ne traži niti piće...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

post ne podrazumijeva nepijenje   :/

----------


## dambo

> post ne podrazumijeva nepijenje   :/


pa ja nisam nikad postila, ali mislim da ni odrasla osoba ne može izdržati niti jedan dan i normalno funkcionirati-raditi kao i inače (osim poznatih junaka Divljeg Zapada (Wigo Mortensen u Hidalgu  :Laughing:  ) bez jela + bez tekućine. Mislim, dojenje je ipak 'tekuća hrana'.

Ili sam krivo shvatila tvog smajlića? Stavila si 'undecided'? :?

----------


## blazena

Princeza S, kuzim te. 
Skoro isti obrazac ima K. 
Zaspi oko 9,30-10 relativno brzo, budi se 1 ili nijednom do ponoci, i onda krece sou. 
Negdje od 5 ujutro on zapravo vise ne spava, nasisava se svakih 15 minuta. 
Ali nije umoran jer bez problema izdrzi vrtic, setnju od 2h s tetom cuvalicom - jedino sto popodne odrapi 2-3 sata. 
E, teta cuvalica ga obuce u pidjamu, pomazi i ostavi *budnog* u sobi. 
Pogleda ga za 5 minuta i u 99 posto slucajeva on vec spava.
I ni da mrdne sljedecih 2h!
Kak mene to frustrira! 
Kad ga ja uspavljujem, budi se svakih pola sata.

I spremam se psihicki da cu ga odvic od uspavljivanja dojenjem, evo ovaj petak cemo poceti... ili onaj drugi, onaj iza njega...   :Embarassed: 
Nikako da budem nacistu da je dosta.

----------


## sasa

ja samo javljam da v. vec 5 noci ne doji, do jutra, oko 5, pol 6. uredno se budi oko 1, 2, kao i prije, ali i dalje pali pricica i zaspi, s tim da sada pricam po desetak minuta. ne mogu vjerovati da nije bilo suza, i nadam se da cu se uskoro pohvaliti prespavanom noci 8)

----------


## Princeza S

Ej curke!
Meni je bilo bolje od vašeg razumijevanja i podrške.
A i kad sam vidla koliko nas živi takav život, odmah to prihvatim ko normalno i nije mi toliko teško.
Ali kad ti se uvijek u 'susjedstvu' nađe bunch of majki čija djeca sama zaspu u krevetu bez plača i blablabla, one su u 9 već slobodne a u 10 u krevetu i ne bude se po noći i blablabla, a kad ja čujem plač odozgo po nekoliko puta po noći i čak i uz to nasjednem na foru  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Dakle, prihvaćam da se moje dijete budi dosta puta po noći i sika ju odmah smiri i to je normalno.
Svaki dan upoznam i dijete u parku koje ne sisa a i isto se budi noću dosta puta.
Dakle, to je normalno i individualno i to je moj život i super je.
Eto, bolje mi je  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

princeza   :Love:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> post ne podrazumijeva nepijenje   :/


htjedoh reći da je dojenje idealno kada je dijete bolesno   :Love:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

svim curkama na rubu   :Love:  

ima nade,aha..
evo, došli smo do toga da imamo npr. 3 noći tjedno u komadu od cca 22-6..a prije toga sa 1 buđenjem..a prije toga sa 3-4 buđenja..odnosno sikenje svakih 2-3 sata
kako ne mogu pustiti da plače -išla sam na "ispiranje mozga" -blaža metoda :Grin:  
dakle, uspavljivanje po noći sa dojenjem ali bih ja stalno pilila kako po noći svi spavaju /mama, tata, Naja, pa i sika../pa da nas onda ne budi već da može dojiti opet ujutro..moje ispiranje+sazrijevanje djeteta- eto prespavane noći - njene , ja se još budim oko 3 za dojenje  :Laughing:  
sve je stvar interpretacije.. mama od jednog N vršnjaka veli da on spava cijelu noć - samo je zna zatražiti dudu 2-3 puta - e pa , meni je to buđenje ili mogu reći da i N spava cijelu noć samo traži siku 2-3 puta..Iskreno, mislim da sam konačno postigla nirvanu sa dojenjem- šta me gabri šta ko priča- a prije sam skakala na 1.
zato   :Heart:

----------


## Princeza S

Ja sam koza.
Majka koza.
Zašto?
1. Mom djetetu izbila 3 kutnjaka, 4 nabubrio. A ja kao pogledala, pa nije to   :Idea:   (kaj nije bio neki smajli koji se čekićem lupa po glavi???)
2. Znam da to tu ne spada, ali danas su me susjede poučile (1 je doktorica) da je dojenje nakon godinu dana štetno za dijete, jer potiče ovisnost i da majke koje imaju puno mlijeka (!!!!  :Laughing:  ) trebaju prestat dojit između 8.-11.mjeseca. I da naravno mlijeko nakon godine dana nema nutritivne vrijednosti i.... ja ću se ubiti, zašto mi se nakače uvijek neki biseri???? Nije dosta kaj ne spavam i rintam cijeli dan i uspavam dijete 15 do ponoći još me gazite tim glupostima....

Cure,pomagajte..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mikka

pitaj ih znaju li koje je stoljece danas. ako te to brine. za zubice i ostalo--  :Love:

----------


## Anci

> dojenje nakon godinu dana štetno za dijete, jer potiče ovisnost i da majke koje imaju puno mlijeka (!!!!  ) trebaju prestat dojit između 8.-11.mjeseca. I da naravno mlijeko nakon godine dana nema nutritivne vrijednosti i....


Pa ti znaš istinu.  :Smile: 

Ja ne krivim ni te "druge", zašto bi svatko o dojenju sve znao... 
A ako baš želiš nešto reći, reci da Svj. zdravstvena org. preporučuje dojenje u trajanju od najmanje dvije godine.

Ja se ne bih pretjerano ni objašnjavala, ma vjerojatno ni uopće ne bih.

Puno puta sam već ovdje pročitala, na forumu, da mame stalno osjećaju potrebu pravdati neke svoje postupke drugima.

----------


## meda

dorian je imao dudu od 6. mjeseca pa do 2. godine. niti je tad sam zaspivao i spavao cijelu noc, niti sada 

isto se budi pred jutro svako malo

i svaki put obavezno mora rec 'cicu'  :Laughing:

----------


## Princeza S

Ej Anči, ma slažem se ja s tobom.
Ne treba pravdat svoje postupke pred drugima, ja sam rekla za who, a oni će meni da psiholozi kažu blablabla.

Ali znaš kaj, niti sam ja njoj išta rekla kad je rekla da je kćer prestala dojiti s 11 mj , u jednom prijašnjem razgovoru, e pa smatram da ni ona niti bilo tko netreba meni komentirati to kaj ja dojim svoje djete s 16 mj.
Razgovor uopće se nije vodio o tome, ali taj autoritet ta samouvjerenost i nikakav interes za mene i moje razloge. To mi je tako odbojno.
I nisam se puno pravdala, skrenula sam temu na kolače  :Razz:  
Btw. kojiput mi je teško plivat kontra struje, a takva sam cijela, ak znaš kaj mislim..

----------


## Anci

:Love:  
Kužim te.
Mene, kolikogod da sma sigurna u neke svoje odluke i postupke, neki komentari osoba oko mene znaju izbaciti iz takta.
Pa me prođe   :Grin:  

Htjedoh reći: ispuši se, ali ne sekiraj previše   :Smile:

----------


## dambo

> (...)
> Ne treba pravdat svoje postupke pred drugima, ja sam rekla za who, a oni će meni da psiholozi kažu blablabla.
> 
> Ali znaš kaj, niti sam ja njoj išta rekla kad je rekla da je kćer prestala dojiti s 11 mj , u jednom prijašnjem razgovoru, e pa smatram da ni ona niti bilo tko netreba meni komentirati to kaj ja dojim svoje djete s 16 mj.
> Razgovor uopće se nije vodio o tome, ali taj autoritet ta samouvjerenost i nikakav interes za mene i moje razloge. To mi je tako odbojno.
> I nisam se puno pravdala, skrenula sam temu na kolače  
> Btw. kojiput mi je teško plivat kontra struje, a takva sam cijela, ak znaš kaj mislim..


Uzela si mi riječi iz usta!

Samo ti šaljem veeeliki   :Kiss:   &   :Love:  

 :Bouncing:   za kutnjake!

 :Idea:   na početku rečenice sam pomislila da su te educirale o zubićima   :Laughing:  .

Upravo sam se izvukla iz jednog takvog bada. Ti su preumorna, nenaspavana i umjesto barem onog iz pristojnosti 'da, razumijemo, pa kako si to prebrodila...' one tako... Znam. Svatko ima svoje mišljenje, ali su ljudi danas stvarno (nekad i neki, da ne ispadnem zločesta) jako bezosjećajni...
Da ne velim kako se svi  trudimo ne povrijediti nedojilje... 
Ja sam na poslu etiketirana za dojenje, a nikad nisam započela tu temu. Kaj mogu kad pitaju kako spava... :? Ako kažem cijelu noć, onda ispadnem bedak ako dođem ponekad s podočnjacima  :?  Ljudima se ne može ugoditi.

Iliti: taj se nije rodio, tko je svijetu ugodio!

----------


## kristina_zg

Samo da vas upitam nešto. Je li moguće da se proizvodnja mlijeka smanji ako dojim 2 puta dnevno (ujutro u 8, navečer u 8) a na večer češće (cca 3-4 puta)??

----------


## kristina_zg

a vidi ti očalka, tu ide osmica  :Laughing:

----------


## kristina_zg

> Samo da vas upitam nešto. Je li moguće da se proizvodnja mlijeka smanji ako dojim 2 puta dnevno (ujutro u 8, navečer u 8) a na večer češće (cca 3-4 puta)??


Već dva do tri tjedna na četiri različita topica pokušavam pitati jedno te isto ali nigdje ne dobivam odgovor..Već se pitam jesam li nešto krivo upitala  :/ Eto, lijepo vas molim samo sa DA ili NE. Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Anci

Nisi baš sve napisala jer ne znam koliko si dojila dosad.
Količina ide prema potrebi, koliko posisa, toliko će biti.
Ja sad imam proizvodnju manju nego prošle godine jer manje dojim.

----------


## kristina_zg

sad nisam sve napisala jer sam već samoj sebi dosadna  :Embarassed:  Ja pokušavam prekinuti sa dojenjem (zbog nove trudnoće, da se sad ne ponavljam, nisam baš oduđevljena time ali eto, nekak se ne usudim riskirati) a ne želim to napraviti preko noći. Prije smo dojile cca svakih 2 sata i uspjela sam u vrlo kratkom periodu da je ne dojim po 10 sati. Problem nastane uvečer kad je uglavnom sa mnom, tada ne želi ništa drugo osim cice. Ja bih voljela da se proizvodnja mlijeka smanji ali me isto tako interesira da li je to moguće ako je danju dojim svega jednom a onda uvečer i do 5 puta. Po takvom se uvečer opet poveća proizvodnja, šta nije tako? i onda ispada da se uzalud mučim preko dana, izdajam, stavljam obloge od kupusa itd itd.

----------


## Livada

ne znam da li ti ovo moje iskustvo moze pomoci, ali evo... ja preko dana ne dojim. dojim samo ujutro, kada se vratim s posla i tokom noci (3-4 puta). posto radim od 6 do 17 znaci ne dojim 11 sati tokom dana. 

meni se, definitivno, proizvodnja mlijeka smanjila. mlijeko malo vise nadodje prije spavanja, ali vec ujutro i tokom dana cice su puno mekse. tako da mislim da se proizvodnja ipak smanjuje.

----------


## kristina_zg

> ne znam da li ti ovo moje iskustvo moze pomoci, ali evo... ja preko dana ne dojim. dojim samo ujutro, kada se vratim s posla i tokom noci (3-4 puta). posto radim od 6 do 17 znaci ne dojim 11 sati tokom dana. 
> 
> meni se, definitivno, proizvodnja mlijeka smanjila. mlijeko malo vise nadodje prije spavanja, ali vec ujutro i tokom dana cice su puno mekse. tako da mislim da se proizvodnja ipak smanjuje.


Puno hvala na odgovoru! Meni se isto učinilo da se smanjuje ali nisam bila sigurna. Hvala još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

meni se kolicina smanjila sama od sebe (valjda zbog hormona), a s tim je i on poceo sisati prvo 3 puta, a onda i 2 puta dnevno i na tome ostao. 

a sta riskiras ako dojis, nisam skuzila?

----------


## kristina_zg

> meni se kolicina smanjila sama od sebe (valjda zbog hormona), a s tim je i on poceo sisati prvo 3 puta, a onda i 2 puta dnevno i na tome ostao. 
> 
> a sta riskiras ako dojis, nisam skuzila?


evo *mikka*, kopirala sam dio svog posta sa drugog topica:

Zbilja sam puno o tome čitala i jasno mi je kako se tijekom dojenja izlučuje oksitocin koji izaziva kontrakcije. No koliko se sjećam, to se dešava tek nakon 24. tjedna a i tada nisu opasne. Prava opasnost je tamo negdje oko 37.tjedna, no tada to i nije prijevremeni porod. Sve mi je to jasno. Jasno mi je i da je prirodno da se pojave kontrakcije, na kraju krajeva i u prvoj trudnoći sam ih imala tamo negdje oko 24. tjedna a nisam dojila. Hoda se na kontrole i ukoliko nisam otvorena nema razloga za brigu. Sve to stoji, sa svime time se slažem. Ali, opet ima taj jedan ALI kad mi pedijatrica koja je razgovarala sa stručnjakom veli da pustim priče i da pripazim. Kaj da onda radim? Više me sve to skupa izluđuje

----------


## mikka

a sta kaze ginekolog? zasto ti je pedijatrica uopce isla pricati o tome? (mislim, kad se sjetim koliko su pojedini pedijatri upuceni u dojenje, nekako mi to zvuci malkice sumnjivo).

ne znam, ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave zbog dojenja, puno njih nije. dojenje cak moze pomoci porodu. jesi citala topike "a koliko nas doji u trudnoci"?

----------


## Felix

mozda da potrazis drugo misljenje? ima i pedijatara i ginekologa koji imaju pozitivan stav prema dojenju u trudnoci.

----------


## kristina_zg

već sam u nekom topicu napisala da ako netko od vas ima broj telefona nekog stručnjaka koji podržava dojenje da mi da. Eto danas sam bila na kontroli sa Mateom i pedijatrica se čudila zašto mi ginekolog to savjetuje..Evo, molim vas, ako netko zna nekog stručnjaka kojeg se može isto zatražit mišljenje, molim vas da me uputite

----------


## kristina_zg

> a sta kaze ginekolog? zasto ti je pedijatrica uopce isla pricati o tome? (mislim, kad se sjetim koliko su pojedini pedijatri upuceni u dojenje, nekako mi to zvuci malkice sumnjivo).
> 
> ne znam, ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave zbog dojenja, puno njih nije. dojenje cak moze pomoci porodu. jesi citala topike "a koliko nas doji u trudnoci"?


to mi je savjetovala pedijatrica (nije djetetova pedijatrica) koja je dobar prijatelj sa MM-ovom obitelji. Ona se prije posavjetovala sa ginekologicom koja je stručnjak u tom području i koja drži tečajeve za trudnice. 
jesam, čitala sam "a koliko nas doji u trudnoći" i ponosno se prijavila čim sam otkrila plusić..a od onog razgovora sa pedijatricom mi sve palo u vodu.  :Sad:

----------


## mikka

hm da, ja svom ginu nisam ni pricala da dojim. nije mi se dalo "riskirati" da se razocaram u njega, jer nekako mislim da vecina nema bas dobro misljenje o tome (kao ni opcenito o "produzenom" dojenju, iz nekog nepoznatog razloga). bila sam odlucila da cu dojiti, a ako osjetim neke probleme onda cu se tek savjetovati. kod mene je tako ispalo dobro.

----------


## kristina_zg

U ponedjeljak sam bila na uzv-u u Merkuru i upitala doktora za mišljenje. Eto on se složio sa dojenjem u trudnoći! Samo što se meni količina mlijeka već podosta smanjila, dojimo 2xdnevno a čini mi se da ni za jedan podoj nema dovoljno :/ No najbitnije da možemo dalje nastaviti, pa dokle ide ide  :Smile:

----------

